# The Classical Music Project, Part 8



## Trout

Here is the 8th installment of "the classical music project" originally started by member science. The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!

Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person]" in your post.

2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie / Bach: St. Matthew Passion / J. Strauss I: Radetsky March." For the sake of convenience, it is fine to just type out the composer's name for each work in your vote so long as it is not ambiguous, e.g. putting just "Bach" in your vote when there are multiple Bach works on the board.

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!

Very important points:

1. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

2. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.

3. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.

Here are some more details:

1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the second post (just below these rules) and the most recent list of recommendations (should within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.

2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.

3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.

4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Strauss: Alpensinfonie / Beethoven: Symphony #3 / Brahms: Hungarian Dances") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.


----------



## Trout

This post and the following one present our list of recommendations so far – for recommendations beyond #900, look over the last few pages of the thread, where you will find an updated list beginning with #900:

1.	Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
2.	Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3.	Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4.	Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5.	Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492

6.	Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
7.	Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
8.	Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
9.	Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10.	Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"

11.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12.	Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
13.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
14.	Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15.	Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
17.	Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
18.	Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
19.	Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20.	Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956

21.	Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
22.	Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23.	Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
24.	Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
25.	Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)

26.	Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27.	Debussy: La Mer, L 109
28.	Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
29.	Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30.	Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080

31.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
32.	Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33.	Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
34.	Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35.	Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)

36.	Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37.	Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
38.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39.	Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
40.	Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)

41.	Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
42.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
43.	Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
44.	Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
45.	Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46.	Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47.	Verdi: Otello
48.	Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
49.	Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
50.	Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550

51.	Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
52.	Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D 944 "Great"
53.	Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
54.	Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
55.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18

56.	Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
57.	Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48
58.	Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
60.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"

61.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
62.	Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the afternoon of a faun), L 86
63.	Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
64.	Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
65.	Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

66.	Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
67.	Ravel: Shéhérazade
68.	Mahler: Symphony #9
69.	Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
70.	Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516

71.	Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
72.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
73.	Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
74.	Chopin: Nocturnes
75.	Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D 759 "Unfinished"

76.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
77.	Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
78.	Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
79.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
80.	Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"

81.	Chopin: Ballades
82.	Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
83.	Verdi: La Traviata
84.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
85.	Berg: Violin Concerto

86.	Tallis: Spem in Alium
87.	Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
88.	Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
89.	Ravel: String Quartet in F
90.	Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)

91.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
92.	Schubert: Impromptus, D 899 & 935
93.	Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94.	Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95.	Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)

96.	Chopin: Études
97.	Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
98.	Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
99.	Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123
100.	Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus

101.	Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102.	Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
103.	Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104.	Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
105.	Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64

106.	Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107.	Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
110.	Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111.	Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
112.	Mahler: Symphony #4
113.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114.	Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
115.	Puccini: La Bohème

116.	Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117.	Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118.	Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119.	Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120.	Puccini: Turandot

121.	Ligeti: Études pour piano
122.	Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D 667 "The Trout"
123.	Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
124.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
125.	Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126.	Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85
127.	Bizet: Carmen
128.	Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
130.	Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131.	Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
132.	Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134.	Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135.	Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136.	Verdi: Requiem
137.	Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
138.	Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91
139.	Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
140.	Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92

141.	Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D 760
142.	Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
143.	Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144.	Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145.	Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146.	Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
147.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
148.	Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
149.	Wagner: Parsifal
150.	Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

151.	Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
152.	Holst: The Planets, op. 32
153.	Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
155.	Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97

156.	Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621
157.	Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"
158.	Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
159.	Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
160.	Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73

161.	Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162.	Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
163.	Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
164.	Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti, opp. 73 & 74
165.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125

166.	Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
167.	Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
168.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
169.	Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D 795
170.	Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581

171.	Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
172.	Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
173.	Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53
174.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
175.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36

176.	Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
177.	Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
178.	Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179.	Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
180.	Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

181.	Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
182.	Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
183.	Takemitsu: November Steps
184.	Chopin: Mazurkas
185.	Stravinsky: Petrushka

186.	Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
187.	Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)
188.	Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189.	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
190.	Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ

191.	Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
193.	Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
194.	Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
195.	Mahler: Rückert Lieder

196.	Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
197.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
198.	Smetana: Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
199.	Verdi: Rigoletto
200.	Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"

201.	Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202.	Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203.	Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204.	Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205.	Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4

206.	Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207.	Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
208.	Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210.	Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211.	Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243
212.	Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213.	Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"
214.	Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215.	Telemann: Tafelmusik

216.	Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217.	Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
218.	Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219.	Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220.	Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan"

221.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
222.	Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223.	Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224.	Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
225.	Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226.	Varèse: Déserts
227.	Webern: String Quartet, op. 28
228.	Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
229.	Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
230.	Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
232.	Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233.	Rebel: Les Élémens
234.	Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235.	Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a

236.	Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237.	Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33
238.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239.	Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240.	Franck: Symphonic Variations

241.	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242.	Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243.	Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
245.	Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543

246.	Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
247.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248.	Mahler: Symphony #5
249.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
250.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25

251.	Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
252.	Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253.	Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
254.	Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255.	Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a

256.	Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D 804 "Rosamunde"
257.	Albéniz: Iberia
258.	Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259.	Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260.	Copland: Appalachian Spring

261.	Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
262.	Walton: Violin Concerto
263.	Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
264.	Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
265.	Bach: Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830

266.	Monteverdi: Madrigals
267.	Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
268.	Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269.	Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271.	Medtner: Skazki
272.	Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
275.	Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276.	Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277.	Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278.	Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279.	Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20
280.	Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281.	Adam: Giselle
282.	Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
284.	Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286.	Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
287.	Mahler: Symphony #3
288.	Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289.	Verdi: Aida
290.	Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292.	Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293.	Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294.	Puccini: Tosca
295.	Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111

296.	Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297.	Janáček: Sinfonietta
298.	Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299.	Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300.	Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

301.	Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589
302.	Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303.	Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
304.	Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
305.	Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12

306.	Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
307.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
308.	Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
309.	Bruckner: Te Deum
310.	Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75

311.	Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
312.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
313.	Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314.	Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37

316.	Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317.	Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
318.	Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
319.	Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320.	Berg: Wozzeck, op. 7

321.	Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
322.	Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323.	Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324.	Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23
325.	Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae

326.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
327.	Wagner: Lohengrin
328.	Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
329.	Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
330.	Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929

331.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
332.	Chopin: Polonaises
333.	Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334.	Biber: Rosary Sonatas "Mystery Sonatas"
335.	Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75

336.	Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
337.	Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338.	Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
339.	Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
340.	Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor

341.	Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342.	Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, D 940
343.	Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344.	Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
345.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60

346.	Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
347.	Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
348.	Wagner: Tannhäuser
349.	Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
350.	Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16

351.	Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352.	Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
353.	Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354.	Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
355.	Mendelssohn: String Symphonies

356.	Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113
357.	Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
358.	Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
359.	Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
360.	Glass: Violin Concerto #1

361.	Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
362.	Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363.	Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364.	Pärt: Fratres
365.	Janáček: Mládí (Youth)

366.	Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
367.	Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
368.	Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
369.	Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435
370.	Poulenc: Gloria

371.	Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67
372.	Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373.	Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
374.	Berg: Lyric Suite
375.	Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

376.	Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
377.	Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
378.	Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26
379.	Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
380.	Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

381.	Satie: Gymnopédies
382.	Crumb: Black Angels
383.	Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
384.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
385.	Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102

386.	Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
387.	Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75
388.	Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
389.	Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50

391.	Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2
392.	Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
393.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
394.	Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
395.	Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50

396.	Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397.	Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398.	Ravel: Miroirs
399.	Puccini: Madama Butterfly
400.	Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171

401.	Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588
402.	Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47
403.	Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
404.	Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
405.	Ligeti: Requiem

406.	Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
407.	Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
408.	Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
409.	Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410.	Adams: Nixon in China

411.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D
412.	Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
413.	Ives: The Unanswered Question
414.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
415.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052

416.	Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54
417.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
418.	Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
419.	Adams: Harmonielehre
420.	Liszt: Christus, S.3

421.	Schumann, C: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
422.	Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314
423.	Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9
424.	Stravinsky: Mass
425.	Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58

426.	Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
427.	Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428.	Handel: Solomon, HWV 67
429.	Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
430.	Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950

431.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
432.	Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146
433.	Victoria: Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
434.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
435.	Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a

436.	Purcell: King Arthur, Z 628
437.	Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
438.	Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439.	Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
440.	Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817

441.	Glass: Akhnaten
442.	Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
443.	Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin
444.	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
445.	Gounod: Faust

446.	Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447.	Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
448.	Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
449.	Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450.	Haydn: Symphony #88 in G


----------



## Trout

Continued:

451.	Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452.	Debussy: Jeux, L 126
453.	Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp
454.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
455.	Bax: Tintagel

456.	Byrd: The Great Service
457.	Walton: Viola Concerto
458.	Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459.	Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
460.	Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53

461.	Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
462.	Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
463.	Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
464.	Reich: The Desert Music
465.	Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5

466.	Tavener: Song for Athene
467.	Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
468.	Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
469.	Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
470.	Janáček: Glagolitic Mass

471.	Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
472.	Berio: Sinfonia
473.	Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E major, Sz. 119
475.	Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

476.	Lutosławski: Piano Sonata
477.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
478.	Pärt: Te Deum
479.	Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
480.	Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137

481.	Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
482.	Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483.	Rott: Symphony in E
484.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
485.	Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges

486.	Bellini: Norma
487.	Bizet: Symphony in C
488.	Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
489.	Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490.	Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63

491.	Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
492.	Cage: In a Landscape
493.	Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
494.	Delibes: Lakmé
495.	Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530

496.	Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497.	Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
498.	Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
499.	Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
500.	Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28

501.	Ravel: Boléro
502.	Riley: In C
503.	Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504.	Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24
505.	Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit

506.	Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
507.	Dutilleux: Métaboles
508.	Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
509.	Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
510.	Franck: Symphony in D minor

511.	Lully: Atys
512.	Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
513.	Mahler: Symphony #7
514.	Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S.108
515.	Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D 839

516.	Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40
517.	Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518.	Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
519.	Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58
520.	Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette, op. 17

521.	Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70
522.	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
523.	Biber: Requiem à 15
524.	Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
525.	Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spake Zarathustra), op. 30

526.	Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"
527.	Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
528.	Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529.	Messiaen: L'Ascension
530.	Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11

531.	Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532.	Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
533.	Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
534.	Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
535.	Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32

536.	Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537.	Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
538.	Gershwin: An American in Paris
539.	Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54 "Symphony #4"
540.	Varèse: Amériques

541.	Verdi: Il Trovatore
542.	Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
544.	Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
545.	Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"

546.	Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
547.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
548.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549.	Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550.	Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

551.	Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
553.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
554.	Verdi: Falstaff
555.	Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887

556.	Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557.	Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558.	Bernstein: West Side Story
559.	Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
560.	Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ

561.	Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
562.	Debussy: Estampes, L 100
563.	Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
564.	Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"

566.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
567.	Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
568.	Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
569.	Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570.	Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67

571.	Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
572.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
573.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
574.	Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
575.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"

576.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577.	Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
578.	Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
579.	Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580.	Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112

581.	Berlioz: Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
582.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584.	Delius: Sea Drift
585.	Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor

586.	Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
587.	Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
588.	Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589.	Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590.	Khachaturian: Gayane

591.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
592.	Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
593.	Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
594.	Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
595.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"

596.	Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
597.	Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
598.	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
599.	Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40
600.	Ravel: La Valse

601.	Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122
602.	Byrd: Infelix ego
603.	Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
604.	Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12
605.	Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D

606.	Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1
607.	Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608.	Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609.	Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
610.	Stravinsky: Agon

611.	Boccherini: Guitar Quintet in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
612.	Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28
613.	Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
614.	Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615.	Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18

616.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617.	Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17
618.	Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
619.	Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620.	Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13

621.	Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
622.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
623.	Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624.	Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625.	Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49

626.	Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627.	Tchaikovsky: String Sextet in D minor, op. 70 "Souvenir de Florence"
628.	Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629.	Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
630.	Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22

631.	Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632.	Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634.	Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
635.	Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85

636.	Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
637.	Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
638.	Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639.	Varèse: Ionisation
640.	Ravel: Ma mère l'oye

641.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642.	Stockhausen: Gruppen
643.	Webern: Im Sommerwind
644.	Xenakis: Metastasis
645.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E, K.380 "Cortège"

646.	Reich: Different Trains
647.	Berg: Lulu
648.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
649.	Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D 827
650.	Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur

651.	Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652.	Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653.	Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
654.	Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
655.	Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61

656.	Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
657.	Strauss, R.: Four Songs, op. 27
658.	Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
659.	Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77
660.	Gombert: Magnificats

661.	Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D 934
662.	Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
663.	Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà…
664.	Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
665.	Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72

666.	Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
667.	Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
668.	Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
669.	Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
670.	Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33

671.	Ligeti: Atmosphères
672.	Ives: Three Places in New England
673.	Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
674.	Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675.	Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39

676.	Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
677.	Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23
678.	Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87
679.	Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
680.	Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61

681.	Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84
682.	Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
683.	Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971
684.	Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
685.	Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18

686.	Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
687.	Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688.	Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
689.	Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690.	Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin

691.	Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140
692.	Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693.	Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
694.	Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
695.	Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129

696.	Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
697.	Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1
698.	Mozart: Horn Concertos
699.	Ives: Central Park in the Dark
700.	Bax: November Woods

701.	Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702.	Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
703.	Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
704.	Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705.	Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise

706.	Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
707.	Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
708.	Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
709.	Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9
710.	Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10

711.	Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20
712.	Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62
713.	Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
714.	Orff: Carmina Burana
715.	Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42

716.	Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72
717.	Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718.	Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
720.	Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites

721.	Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
722.	Webern: Symphony, op. 21
723.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
724.	Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus
725.	Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"

726.	Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
727.	Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
728.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
729.	Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
730.	Satie: Gnossiennes

731.	Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732.	Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733.	Kodály: Háry János, op. 15
734.	Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
735.	Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre

736.	Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65
737.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
738.	Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
739.	Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77
740.	Schnittke: Piano Quintet

741.	Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
742.	Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
743.	Haydn, M: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"
744.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
745.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K.466

746.	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
747.	Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
748.	Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
749.	Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
750.	Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge, WoO 61

751.	Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
752.	Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780
753.	Elgar: In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
754.	Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18
755.	Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G

756.	Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183
757.	Boito: Mefistofele
758.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759.	Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
760.	Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"

761.	Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762.	Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763.	Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765.	Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831

766.	Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
767.	Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768.	Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"
769.	Satie: Embryons Desséchés
770.	Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus

771.	Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
772.	Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
773.	Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
774.	Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
775.	Liszt: Totentanz, S.126

776.	Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
777.	Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D 118
778.	Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779.	Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40
780.	Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33

781.	Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
782.	Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
783.	Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
784.	Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
785.	Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46

786.	Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107
787.	Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
788.	Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
789.	Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
790.	Langgaard: Music of the Spheres

791.	Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
793.	Ives: Symphony #4
794.	Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
795.	Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54

796.	Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
797.	Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
798.	Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
799.	Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
800.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"

801.	Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802.	Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D 703 "Quartettsatz"
803.	Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
804.	Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
805.	Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43

806.	Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23
807.	Debussy: Rêverie, L 8
808.	Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 120
809.	Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810.	Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"

811.	Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812.	Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
813.	Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
814.	Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35
815.	Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58

816.	Revueltas: Sensemayá
817.	Falla: El Amor Brujo
818.	Medtner: Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
819.	Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
820.	Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"

821.	Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822.	Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823.	Stockhausen: Stimmung
824.	Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
825.	Poulenc: Flute Sonata

826.	Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827.	Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
828.	Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
829.	Debussy: Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
830.	Verdi: Don Carlos

831.	Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832.	Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333
833.	Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
834.	Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835.	Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101

836.	Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837.	Scriabin: 12 Etudes, op. 8
838.	Copland: Symphony #3
839.	Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
840.	Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114

841.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842.	Khachaturian: Spartacus
843.	Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844.	Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845.	Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39

846.	Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
847.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
848.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
849.	Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850.	Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1

851.	Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
852.	Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
853.	Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
854.	Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855.	Ibert: Escales "Ports of Call"

856.	Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a
857.	Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858.	Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
859.	Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
860.	Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

861.	Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
862.	Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor
863.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864.	Harris: Symphony #3
865.	Taverner: Western Wynde Mass

866.	Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867.	Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
868.	Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
869.	Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870.	Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40

871.	Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
872.	Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
874.	Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875.	Schnittke: Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"

876.	Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
877.	Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878.	Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879.	Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880.	Rameau: Castor et Pollux

881.	Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
882.	Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36
883.	Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
884.	Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885.	Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)

886.	Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887.	Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
888.	Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
889.	Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
890.	Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593

891.	Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
892.	Schuman: Symphony #3
893.	Lutosławski: Symphony #4
894.	Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
895.	Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614

896.	Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
897.	Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
898.	Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
899.	Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
900.	Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1


----------



## Trout

This post and the following one present an alphabetical list of our first 900 recommendations. (This is easier to search.) For more recent recommendations, you’ll have to check the most recent pages of this thread:

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183
Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Bach: Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E major, Sz. 119
Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Bax: November Woods
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84
Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Beethoven: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
Beethoven: String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
Beethoven: String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck, op. 7
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
Bernstein: West Side Story
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Biber: Requiem à 15
Biber: Rosary Sonatas "Mystery Sonatas"
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: L'Arlésienne
Bizet: Symphony in C
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Boito: Mefistofele
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Brahms: Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Brahms: Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Brahms: Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
Brahms: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Études
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Chopin: Polonaises
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Copland: Symphony #3
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113
Debussy: Estampes, L 100
Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104
Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122
Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Debussy: Jeux, L 126
Debussy: La Mer, L 109
Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the afternoon of a faun), L 86
Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Debussy: Rêverie, L 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140
Delibes: Lakmé
Delius: Sea Drift
Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9
Dutilleux: Métaboles
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
Elgar: In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)
Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
Feldman: Rothko Chapel
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Gombert: Magnificats
Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Handel: Solomon, HWV 67
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
Harris: Symphony #3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
Haydn, M: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets, op. 32
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1
Ibert: Escales "Ports of Call"
Ives: Central Park in the Dark
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Ives: Symphony #4
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Ives: Three Places in New England
Ives: Violin Sonata #3
Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
Janáček: Mládí (Youth)
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Khachaturian: Gayane
Khachaturian: Spartacus
Kodály: Háry János, op. 15
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Atmosphères
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Études pour piano
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Ligeti: Requiem
Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S.108
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Christus, S.3
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126
Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
Lully: Atys
Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
Lutosławski: Piano Sonata
Lutosławski: Symphony #3
Lutosławski: Symphony #4


----------



## Trout

Continued:

Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Mahler: Rückert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Mahler: Symphony #7
Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Mahler: Symphony #9
Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp
Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà…
Messiaen: L'Ascension
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a
Moeran: Symphony in G minor
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Mosolov: Iron Foundry
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Mozart: Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Mozart: Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17
Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Orff: Carmina Burana
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
Poulenc: Flute Sonata
Poulenc: Gloria
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
Purcell: King Arthur, Z 628
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Ravel: Boléro
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
Ravel: Shéhérazade
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G
Rebel: Les Élémens
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Revueltas: Sensemayá
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
Rott: Symphony in E
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40
Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
Satie: Embryons Desséchés
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopédies
Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E, K.380 "Cortège"
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K.466
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Schnittke: Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D 795
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D 839
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D 934
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, D 940
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D 118
Schubert: Impromptus, D 899 & 935
Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D 827
Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D 667 "The Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780
Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D 703 "Quartettsatz"
Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D 804 "Rosamunde"
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D 759 "Unfinished"
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D 944 "Great"
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D 760
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schuman: Symphony #3
Schumann, C: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435
Scriabin: 12 Etudes, op. 8
Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54 "Symphony #4"
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9
Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26
Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47
Smetana: Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge, WoO 61
Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
Stockhausen: Gruppen
Stockhausen: Stimmung
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spake Zarathustra), op. 30
Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20
Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58
Strauss, R.: Four Songs, op. 27
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D
Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Stravinsky: Agon
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asreal"
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"
Tavener: Song for Athene
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Sextet in D minor, op. 70 "Souvenir de Florence"
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a
Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"
Varèse: Amériques
Varèse: Déserts
Varèse: Ionisation
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il Trovatore
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: Chôros
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77
Webern: Im Sommerwind
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Webern: String Quartet, op. 28
Webern: Symphony, op. 21
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
Xenakis: Metastasis
Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18


Note: the alphabetical list contains 12 more pieces than the ordered list has as we decided to split apart some works that were initially voted upon as a set. These works include Beethoven's Razumovsky Quartets; Brahms's String Quartets, Clarinet Sonatas, and Late Piano Pieces; Gesualdo's madrigals; Monteverdi's madrigals; Mozart's Horn Concertos; Prokofiev's War Sonatas; and Weber's Clarinet Concertos. The pieces from the sets to include here were agreed upon by the members here. Since not all of Gesualdo's, Monteverdi's, and Mozart's pieces from their respective sets are included, if we are missing one of your favorites from these three sets please let us know so we can vote to include them.


----------



## Trout

Here is the scoreboard by composer (as of #900) – note that this is somewhat arbitrary, as we since we’re counting things like the Brandenburg Concertos, The Ring, Haydn’s op. 76 quartets, Chopin’s Nocturnes and so on as single works. Nevertheless, some of us like to see this:

44 Beethoven

43

42

41

40 Mozart

39

38 JS Bach

37

36 Brahms

35

34

33

32 Schubert

31

30

29

28 J Haydn

27

26

25

24

23

22

21

20 R Schumann

19 Bartók, Debussy, Tchaikovsky

18 Dvořák

17 Ravel, Shostakovich

16

15 Mendelssohn, Sibelius

14 Mahler, R Strauss

13 Prokofiev

12

11 Chopin, Handel, Liszt, Stravinsky

10 Fauré, Rachmaninoff

9 Schoenberg

8 Bruckner, Elgar, Ligeti, Saint-Saëns, Vaughan Williams, Verdi, Wagner

7 Berlioz, Janáček, Messiaen

6 Grieg, Ives, Josquin

5 Berg, Britten, Medtner, Monteverdi, Scriabin, Vivaldi, Webern

4 Barber, Byrd, Enescu, Franck, Lutosławski, Mussorgsky, Palestrina, Pärt, Poulenc, Puccini, Purcell, Respighi, Schnittke

3 Adams, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Copland, Falla, Gershwin, Glass, Glazunov, Gounod, Nielsen, Penderecki, Rameau, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Satie, D Scarlatti, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Walton, Weber

2 Albéniz, Arensky, CPE Bach, Bax, Bernstein, Buxtehude, Cage, Chausson, Corelli, Dowland, Dukas, Dutilleux, Gesualdo, Gluck, Hindemith, Hummel, Khachaturian, Kodály, Korngold, Machaut, Myaskovsky, Paganini, Reger, Schütz, Smetana, Spohr, Stockhausen, J Strauss II, Takemitsu, Tallis, Taneyev, Victoria, Zelenka


1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, JC Bach, Balakirev, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Boito, Bomtempo, Boulez, Brian, Brumel, Busoni, Canteloube, Carter, Charpentier, Cherubini, Clementi, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Delius, Dohnányi, Donizetti, Dufay, Duruflé, Farrenc, Feldman, Gabrieli, Glière, Goldmark, Golijov, Gombert, Górecki, Granados, Gubaidulina, Harris, M Haydn, Hildegard, Holst, Honegger, Ibert, Kraus, Lalo, Langgaard, Lassus, Leoncavallo, Lully, Martinů, Mascagni, Mathieu, Milhaud, Moeran, Monn, Mosolov, Ockeghem, Offenbach, Orff, Pachelbel, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Raff, Rautavaara, Rebel, Revueltas, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Scelsi, Schuman, C Schumann, Shchedrin, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Taverner, Telemann, Tippett, Tveitt, Vasks, Widor, Wolf, Xenakis, Zemlinsky


Here is also the scoreboard by era (as of #900). This is also somewhat arbitrary as this was determined by essentially labeling each composer as belonging to a certain era and tallying the results. Dates were only looked up for borderline composers and for determining works composed after 1975, and so the dates given are only guidelines for the time period of each era.

Medieval (-1400): 4
Renaissance (1400-1600): 29
Baroque (1600-1750): 91
Classical (1750-1820): 120
Romantic (1820-1900): 337
20th century (1900-1975): 287
Contemporary (1975-present): 32


----------



## Trout

Here is the current board, ready for the next vote:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 15
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


Please inform me if there are any mistakes in the above posts whether it be the spelling of a composer, the number of pieces on the list of a certain composer, or inconsistencies of any type. Thank you.


----------



## science

I'd like everyone to give Trout "likes" for the opening posts of the thread, and in particular the lists of works, which he has corrected and organized thoroughly - no small task! He's got the accent marks, opus numbers, keys, nicknames, all ordered and consistent. He put a lot of work into that, and anyone who ever uses the list hereafter can be grateful!


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Marcello/Copland/Henze

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 16
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Schubert Copland

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 15
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 16
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Ramako

After pjang 23

Schubert/Perotin/Copland

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 8
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 18
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12

We clearly don't have enough medieval music...


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Ramako:

Perotin / Corigliano / Barber

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 8
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 18
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann: Symphony #1 / Corigliano / Marcello

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 18
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12



science said:


> I'd like everyone to give Trout "likes" for the opening posts of the thread, and in particular the lists of works, which he has corrected and organized thoroughly - no small task! He's got the accent marks, opus numbers, keys, nicknames, all ordered and consistent. He put a lot of work into that, and anyone who ever uses the list hereafter can be grateful!


Thank you for the compliments, although the original list was already fairly organized and detailed as it was. I just fixed a few things here and there. And it still is not perfect, for example I just found out that I missed the "ü" in Die Meistersinger von N*ü*rnberg.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After, the new Master of the house - Trout:

Prokofiev / Hindemith / Rossini

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 15
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 18
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Schubert: Rosamunde - 18
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12

Elgar / Corigliano / Prokofiev


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Thank you for the compliments, although the original list was already fairly organized and detailed as it was. I just fixed a few things here and there. And it still is not perfect, for example I just found out that I missed the "ü" in Die Meistersinger von N*ü*rnberg.


Better late than never - I would never have caught it!



Trout said:


> Medieval (-1400): 4
> Renaissance (1400-1600): 29
> Baroque (1600-1750): 91
> Classical (1750-1820): 120
> Romantic (1820-1900): 337
> 20th century (1900-1975): 287
> Contemporary (1975-present): 32


Nice work on that.


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 20
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12

Schubert / Corigliano / Schubert


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Perotin/Elgar/Schumann

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 20
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 1
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Corigliano / Rossini / Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 20
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 1
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11



science said:


> Nice work on that.


Thanks again. I have also been interested in seeing a break down by genre or nationality just out of curiosity.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Hindemith / Copland / Prokofiev

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 15
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 20
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 1
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Thanks again. I have also been interested in seeing a break down by genre or nationality just out of curiosity.


Both would be interesting.


----------



## science

After PG:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 15
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 2
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schubert: Rosamunde - 20
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 1
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11

Martinu / Elgar / Rossini


----------



## pjang23

Bach Schubert Copland

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 2
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 2
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
*Schubert: Rosamunde - 21*
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 1
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 2
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 14
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 2
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 1
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Copland Henze Rossini

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 2
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 16
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 2
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 1
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Schumann / Henze

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 2
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 16
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 2
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 15
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Ramako

After mmsbls

Perotin/Bach/Hindemith

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 3
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 16
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 2
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 15
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Sor/Bach/Henze

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 4
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 16
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 2
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 15
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 13


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 4
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 18
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 3
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 12
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 13

Copland / Martinu / Prokofiev


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rossini / Corigliano / Sor

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 4
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 18
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 3
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 14
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Copland / Henze / Prokofiev

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 4
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 20
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 3
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo

After my vote (Bach Barber Sor)

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 6
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 3
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## science

Rossini was at 14 and Copland at 20 - am I missing something?


----------



## Trout

I think science is correct, so the board should be:

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 6
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 20
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 3
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 13
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Prokofiev / Schumann / Henze
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 6
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 20
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 3
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 15
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Copland/ Henze / Schumann

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 6
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 22
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 3
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 15
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo

New board:

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 6
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 3
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 15
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 14
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout's enshrinement:

Prokofiev / Hindemith / Rossini

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 6
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 3
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 17
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Bach/Martinu/Schumann


Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 8
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 4
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 17
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 1
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## GreenMamba

After Aecio

Corigliano / Prokofiev / Henze

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 8
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 4
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 18
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 1
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Ramako

After GreenMamba

Perotin/Bach/Elgar

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 9
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 4
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 18
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 1
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Ramako:

Prokofiev / Schumann / Henze

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 9
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 4
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 9
*Prokofiev: Symphony #7 - 20*
*Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13*
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## mmsbls

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7

New Board:

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 9
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 4
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 13
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Rossini / Schumann / Sor

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 9
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 4
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 15
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## pjang23

Barber Bach Corigliano

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 10
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 4
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 4
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 9
Rossini: La Cenerentola - 15
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Rossini Henze Barber

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 10
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 4
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 9
*Rossini: La Cenerentola - 17*
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola

New board: 

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 10
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinu: Field Mass - 4
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## science

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 10
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

Martinu / Elgar / Marcello


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Hindemith/Perotin/Schumann

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 10
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## pjang23

Bach Perotin Barber

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 12
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 11
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Grieg: Cello Sonata / Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata / Elgar

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 12
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 1
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Perotin / Sor / Bach

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 11
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 1
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Perotin/Henze/Sor

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 11
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 3
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 15
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 1
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## science

after Mika:

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 10
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 16
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 1
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

Elgar / Perotin / Bach


----------



## Ramako

After science

Perotin/Bach/Hindemith

*Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 11*
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
*Pérotin: Sederunt principes - 18*
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 1
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Ramako

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes


New Board:

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 11
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 2
Henze: El Cimarrón - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 1
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## mmsbls

Wow look at all the cello works! 

After Ramako:

Grieg / Schumann / Henze

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 11
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 4
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 1
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Grieg / Rachmaninoff / Elgar

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 11
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 6
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Berghansson

Barber/Rachmaninoff/Salonen

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 11
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 6
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Grieg / Schumann / Sor

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 11
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 8
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## pjang23

Bach Barber Sor

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 13
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 12
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 8
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 13
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 8
Henze: El Cimarrón - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8

Martinu / Elgar / Barber


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Henze Salonen Schumann

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 13
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 12
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 8
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## Trout

science's vote was skipped, so this should be the correct board:

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 13
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 8
Henze: El Cimarrón - 7
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout's corrected board:

Henze / Corigliano / Barber

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 13
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 8
Henze: El Cimarrón - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Grieg / Schumann / Henze

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 13
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## pjang23

Bach Mahler Corigliano

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 15
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 1
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Bach Henze Schumann

*Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903 - 17*
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 1
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## Mika

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903

New Board:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 10
Henze: El Cimarrón - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 1
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika:

Grieg / Mahler / Corigliano

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Henze / Corigliano / Barber

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 12
Henze: El Cimarrón - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Grieg / Corigliano / Elgar

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 4
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## science

after Trout:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 6
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 14
Henze: El Cimarrón - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 9
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8

Elgar / Martinu / Corigliano


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rachmaninoff / Grieg / Henze

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 6
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 15
Henze: El Cimarrón - 10
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 9
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## Trout

It took a little while, but here is the list (as of #906 plus the added split works) by genre:

Chamber: *148*
Two Players: 25​Three Players: 23​Four Players: 57​Five or More Players: 43​Concerto: *142*
Solo Keyboard: 55​Solo String: 54​Solo Other: 14​Multiple Instruments: 19​Orchestral: *265*
Symphony: 126​Stage: 36​Other: 103​Opera: *74*
Sonata: *127*
Piano: 101​Other Keyboard: 18​Non-Keyboard: 8​Vocal/Choral: *156*
Sacred: 100​Secular: 56​Various/Unknown: *6*


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Grieg / Schumann / Henze

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
*Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10*
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 6
*Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 - 17*
Henze: El Cimarrón - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 9
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## mmsbls

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36

New Board:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 9
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 6
Henze: El Cimarrón - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 9
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 8
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8

Martinu / Elgar / Barber


----------



## pjang23

Barber Mahler Martinu

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Henze / Sor / Rachmaninoff

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## GreenMamba

After PG

Schumann / Corigliano / Rachmaninoff

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 3
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## Mika

after Green mamba:

Henze / Sor / Rachmaninoff

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 3
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Sor/Barber/Mahler

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Henze / Hindemith / Barber

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 7
Henze: El Cimarrón - 15
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rachmaninoff / Schumann / Elgar

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 6
Henze: El Cimarrón - 15
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Henze / Barber / Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 6
Henze: El Cimarrón - 17
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11

Finally Henze breakthrough


----------



## science

after Mika:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 8
Henze: El Cimarrón - 17
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 2
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


Elgar / Martinu / Barber


----------



## pjang23

Mahler Barber Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 8
Henze: El Cimarrón - 17
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23:
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
*Henze: El Cimarrón - 18*
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

Elgar / Henze / Corigliano


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón

New board:


Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schumann / Mahler / Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Sor / Corigliano / Schumann

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Corigliano / Rachmaninoff / Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 4
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 6
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## science

looks like mmsbls got skipped, so: 

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Ramako

After science's correction

Haydn/Schumann/Hindemith

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 2
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## pjang23

Ramako said:


> After science's correction
> 
> Haydn/Schumann/Hindemith
> 
> Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
> Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 13
> Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
> Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 2
> Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 6
> Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 5
> Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
> Martinů: Field Mass - 11
> Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
> Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
> Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 9
> Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


Do you mean Haydn's Andante and Variations in F minor?


----------



## Mika

After Ramako:

Corigliano Hindemith Marcello

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 2
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 5
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika:

Mahler / Rachmaninoff / Elgar

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 9
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 2
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## science

There are several opuses of Sor's etudes. Are we doing all of them at once?


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 11
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 2
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

Elgar / Corigliano / Barber


----------



## Aecio

after Science:

Hindemith/Haydn/Schumann

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 11
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 3
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Aecio

As the proposer of the Sor etudes I feel it´s better to do all of them in a row as it has been done for Chopin pieces like the Nocturnes or the Preludes, which have been enshrined as a single work even if they have different opus numbers.

Concerning Sor I felt that he deserved to have a work in our list, since Sor has composed many small pieces I settled for the etudes as a representative work.

I will like to propose also Agustin Barrios guitar music but I don´t know how to do it since Barrios is also a composer of many small pieces. Any suggestion ?


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Barber Elgar

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Corigliano Salonen Rachmaninoff

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
*Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto - 18*
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto

After Mika:

Honegger: Symphony #2 / Rachmaninoff / Elgar

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 9
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 2
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 7
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schumann / Mahler / Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 9
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 2
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 5
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Marcello / Sor / Elgar

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 8
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 2
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinů: Field Mass - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 9
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 2
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinů: Field Mass - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

Martinu / Elgar / Barber


----------



## science

mmsbls, can I trade some support for Martinu now in exchange for support for Schumann later?


----------



## GreenMamba

After science

Elgar / Schumann / Rachmaninoff

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 11
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 2
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinů: Field Mass - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba:

Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood / Mahler / Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 11
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 2
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinů: Field Mass - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## pjang23

Barber Mahler Schumann

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 12
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 11
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 2
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinů: Field Mass - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 5
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Martinu/Rachmaninoff/Mahler


Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 12
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 11
Haydn: Fantasy in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 2
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinů: Field Mass - 15
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 6
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Rachmaninoff / Honegger / Elgar

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 12
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 3
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinů: Field Mass - 15
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9

I changed the Haydn fantasy to its more common name, assuming that it is referring to the same piece. I hope that is ok.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Sor / Hindemith / Barber

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 3
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 7
Martinů: Field Mass - 15
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Martinu/Honegger/Marcello

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 4
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Martinů: Field Mass - 17
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mahler / Martinu / Sor

*Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11*
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 4
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
*Martinů: Field Mass - 18*
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## mmsbls

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass

New Board:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 4
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

@science: Don't feel you have to support Schumann because I voted for Martinu. If you want to support Schumann, fine, but my support for Martinu was minimal.


----------



## science

after mmsbls:


Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 10
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 4
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

Elgar / Schumann / Barber


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Sor/Barber/Mahler

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 4
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Mika

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 11
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 5
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 4
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12

Don't know if this is a good idea, but here is spotify teaser for Salonen Violin Concerto


----------



## pjang23

Barber Haydn Elgar

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 13
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 4
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Barber Honegger Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 15
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 5
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Marcello / Hindemith / Mahler

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 15
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 5
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rachmaninoff / Honegger / Salonen

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 15
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schumann / Mahler / Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 15
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 6
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 15
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 13
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 8
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

Elgar / Honegger / Mahler


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Reich / Mahler / Elgar

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 15
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 6
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Ramako

After berghanson

Haydn/Barber/Hindemith

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 16
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 8
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 4
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Marcello/Elgar/Salonen

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 16
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 13
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## pjang23

Barber Reger Schumann

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 18
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 13
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 7
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Honeg*ger* / Re*ger* / El*gar*

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 18
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 9
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 2
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 3
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

I really like this Reger piece. Thank you for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Salonen / Sor / Schumann

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 18
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 9
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 2
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann / Mahler / Sor

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 18
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 9
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 2
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Honegger / Elgar / Rachmaninoff

Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 18
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 13
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 2
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> I really like this Reger piece. Thank you for bringing it to my attention.


:tiphat: It's what our project is for, eh? It's a wonder how Reger is so neglected.


----------



## Mika

After Greenmamba

Barber/Sor/Rachmaninoff

*Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor - 20*
Elgar: Sea Pictures - 13
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 2
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor

New Board:

Elgar: Sea Pictures - 13
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 2
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23's board:

Elgar: Sea Pictures - 15
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 8
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 2
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

Elgar / Schumann / Sor


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Hindemith/Rachmaninoff/Mahler

Elgar: Sea Pictures - 15
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 9
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 2
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## pjang23

Reger Mahler Hindemith

Elgar: Sea Pictures - 15
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Elgar Reich Schumann

Elgar: Sea Pictures - 17
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Rachmaninoff / Reger / Reich

Elgar: Sea Pictures - 17
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 11
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 5
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 5
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Salonen / Marcello / Schumann

Elgar: Sea Pictures - 17
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 8
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 11
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 5
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Ramako

After Paulie

Haydn/Elgar/Hindemith

Elgar: Sea Pictures - 18
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 10
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 11
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 5
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Ramako:

Schumann / Mahler / Sor

Elgar: Sea Pictures - 18
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 10
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 11
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 5
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## pjang23

Reger Elgar Rachmaninoff

Elgar: Sea Pictures - 19
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 10
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 7
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Reich / Mahler / Haydn

Elgar: Sea Pictures - 19
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 10
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 12
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 7
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## science

after bergansson:


Elgar: Sea Pictures - 21
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 7
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9

Elgar / Hindemith / Mahler


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures

New board:

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 10
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 7
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Marcello / Hindemith / Rachmaninoff

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 13
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 7
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rachmaninoff / Reger / Marcello

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 13
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 11
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 14
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schumann / Mahler / Sor

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 13
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 11
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 16
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Rachmaninoff / Marcello / Schumann

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 13
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 10
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## Trout

mmsbls was skipped, so the board should be:

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 9
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 13
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 15
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## Ramako

After correctingTrout

Haydn/Schumann/Hindemith

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 16
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## science

after Ramako:

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 2
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8

Shostakovich / Schumann / Rachmaninoff


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Marcello/Shostakovich/Honegger

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 10
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 15
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8

Shostakovich / Schumann / Rachmaninoff[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Honegger / Reger / Marcello

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 11
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 9
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## pjang23

Mahler Reger Honegger

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 13
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Schumann Reich Marcello

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 13
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Schumann /Mahler / Sor

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
*Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 14*
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
*Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" - 21*
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 7


----------



## mmsbls

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"

New Board:

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 14
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Marcello / Sor / Mahler

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 13
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 15
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 3
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Marcello/Shostakovich/Honegger

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 10
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 13
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 17
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Reich / Rach / Reger

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 10
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 13
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 17
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 9
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 4
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 8


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 11
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 10
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 12
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 17
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 9
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 5
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

Sor / Shostakovich / Mahler


----------



## pjang23

Reger Haydn Rachmaninoff

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 10
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 12
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 17
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 5
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Ramako

After pjang23

Haydn/Rach/Hindemith

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 10
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 12
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 17
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 5
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Honegger / Reger / Marcello

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 12
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 16
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 5
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mahler / Hindemith / Sor

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 14
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 16
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 5
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Marcello / Sor / Haydn

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 14
Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 18
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 5
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Marcello / Sor / Mahler

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 13
*Marcello: Oboe Concerto - 20*
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 5
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 5
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## science

after Mika:

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 7
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12

Shostakovich / Sor / Reich


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Sor/Shostakovich/Honegger

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 14


----------



## pjang23

Mahler Reger Sor

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 15
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Chopin: Barcarolle / Honegger / Sor

Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp minor, op. 60 - 2
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 15
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12

Note: science did not take a point off of Reich, so this board should be correct.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mahler / Hindemith / Sor

Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp minor, op. 60 - 2
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 13
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 17
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Mahler / Salonen / Rach

Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp minor, op. 60 - 2
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 13
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 19
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Salonen / Sor / Reger

Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp minor, op. 60 - 2
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 13
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 19
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 8
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## science

after PG:

Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp minor, op. 60 - 4
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 19
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12

Chopin / Shostakovich / Hindemith


----------



## science

Ooops! Sorry.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Reich / Mahler / Sor

Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp minor, op. 60 - 4
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
*Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor - 20* 
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor

Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp minor, op. 60 - 4
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Berganssohn

Hindemith/Reger/Honegger

Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp minor, op. 60 - 4
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 14
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Rachmaninoff / Honegger / Reich

Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp minor, op. 60 - 4
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 14
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 14
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schubert Hindemith

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 4
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 13
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 14
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Chopin / Hindemith / Sor

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 6
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 14
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 14
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 7
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 16
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 14
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10

Hindemith / Chopin / Haydn


----------



## Hausmusik

After Wyote

Haydn 102 / Hindemith / Rach

Just trying to speed up e'ment; I would like to help push Rach next. . .

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 7
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 2
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 17
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 9
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

It doesn't appear we have enshrined Bach's Concerto for harpsichord, flute, and violin in A minor, BWV 1044. . . .


----------



## GreenMamba

After Hausmusik

Honegger / Shost / Brahms

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 7
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 2
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 17
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 10
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar


----------



## Mika

After GreenMamba

Hindemith / Salonen / Honegger 

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 7
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 2
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 19
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Mendelssohn/Haydn 102/Reich

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 7
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 3
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 19
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 13
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Brahms Rachmaninoff

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 7
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 3
Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 19
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Chopin / Hindemith / Reich

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 9
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 3
*Hindemith: Nobilissima visione - 20*
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione

New board:

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 9
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 3
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## Ramako

After Trout

Haydn/Haydn102/Reich

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 9
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Ramako":

Sor / Salonen / Haydn: Andante

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 9
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 10
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## science

after Ramako:

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 9
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 11

Shostakovich / Sor / Reger


----------



## Trout

Fixing the collision:

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 9
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 13


----------



## Guest

After science:

Janacek/Chopin/Sor

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## GreenMamba

Janacek's Sinfonietta appears to already be on the list.


----------



## Mika

After Jeff N:

Salonen/Reich/Haydn102

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 3
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12

Janacek to be changed still


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schubert Haydn

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 3
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## GreenMamba

After pjang

Honegger / Sor / Mendelssohn

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 3
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 12
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 13


----------



## Hausmusik

After GReen

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 14
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 13

Rach / Haydn 102 / Shosty


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Reich / Rach / Salonen

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 15
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 13


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 17
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 13

Rachman / Shost / Honegger


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn / Chopin / Sor

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 17
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Sor / Honegger / Shostakovich

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 17
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 14


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Rach/Salonen/ Honegger

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 19
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Rachmaninoff / Chopin / Sor

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 3
*Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 - 21*
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 13


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19

New board:

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 3
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 13


----------



## Mika

We have reached Amazon game . Congrats to the team!


----------



## science

after Trout:

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 4
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 3
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 14

Shostakovich / Sor / Reger


----------



## Ramako

After science

Haydn102/Haydn/Reich


Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 6
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 3
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Sor/Haydn102/Schubert

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 7
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 3
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 16


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Reger Shostakovich

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 7
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 3
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 16


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

102 / Felix / Babi Yar

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 4
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 16


----------



## tdc

After Hausmusik:

Sor / Mendelssohn / Salonen

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11
Sor: Etudes for guitar - 18


----------



## Mika

After tdc:

Sor / Reich / Honegger

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11
*Sor: Etudes for guitar - 20*


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar

My vote:

Honegger / Chopin / Brahms

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 13
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Busoni: Doktor Faust / Salonen / Chopin

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 12
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Chopin / Salonen
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 13
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Ligeti: Piano Concerto / Reich / Haydn Andante

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 13
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 15
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Janacek's Sinfonietta appears to already be on the list.


Whoops, didn't see it the first time for some reason. My bad.

After berghansson:

Ginastera/Chopin/Reich

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 14
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11


----------



## science

after Jeff N:

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 15
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 9
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 11

Honegger / Chopin / Salonen


----------



## Guest

After Science:

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 15
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 11
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12

Haydn Symphony 102/Shostakovich/Ligeti


----------



## Ramako

After DrMike

HaydnFminor/Haydn102/Reich

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 15
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Reger Chopin

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 2
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 14
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Mompou/Busoni/Reich

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 3
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 14
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 7
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Ligeti / Busoni / Chopin

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 13
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 7
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12


----------



## science

after PG:

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 13
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 18
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 7
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14

Shostakovich / Honegger / Reger


----------



## science

Aecio, the Mompou is a great addition! I've had it on my mind too.


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn / Chopin / Salonen

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 14
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 18
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 9
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 -


----------



## science

looks like mmsbls cut off a bit of the board, so I'll restore it:


Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 14
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 18
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 9
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 11
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14


----------



## Mika

Honegger Salonen Reger


Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 14
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Honegger: Symphony #2 - 20
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 9
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Reger / Honegger / Reich

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 14
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
*Honegger: Symphony #2 - 21*
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 9
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14

I am glad that there are so many new additions to the board, most all of them pieces I have not heard before.


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2

New board:

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 14
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 9
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14


----------



## Turangalîla

After Trout:

Chopin / Ligeti / Shostakovich

Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 16
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 9
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13


----------



## tdc

After CJpiano:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 / Mendelssohn / Brahms

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 2
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 16
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13


----------



## Aecio

After TDC

Shostakovich/Haydn/Ligeti

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 2
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 16
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 13
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 15


----------



## Ramako

After Aecio

Bach/HaydnF/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 4
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 16
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13

Good call on the Bach, tdc!


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Haydn Shostakovich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 4
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 16
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 16
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 2
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 4
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 16
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 3
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 12
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14

Shostakovich / Mompou / Haydn Andante


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 4
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 16
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 3
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14

Salonen/Reich/Brahms


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Liszt: Trois Études de Concert / Chopin / Haydn: Andante

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 4
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 17
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 3
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ginastera / Mompou / Shostakovich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 4
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 17
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 4
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 4
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 18
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 4
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13

Ginastera/Chopin/Reich


----------



## mmsbls

This is a great board! Many diverse works, and quite a few works I had not heard (I'm trying to catch up). 

After Jeff N:

Mendelssohn / Bach / Salonen

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 18
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 4
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach / Mendelssohn / Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 7
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 18
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 12
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 13
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 4
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13


----------



## GreenMamba

After tdc

Bach / Haydn 102 / Liszt

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 9
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 18
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 13
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 13
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 4
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GM:

Well, well, Steve... I guess wood is not _it_ this year. 

Ligeti / Reich / Busoni

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 9
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 3
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 18
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 13
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 13
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 4
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 13


----------



## Hausmusik

After Berg

H102/Mendelssohn /BabiYar

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 9
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 3
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 18
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 4
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Hausmusik

Mendelssohn/Ginastera/Brahms

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 9
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 3
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 18
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 4
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 9
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 3
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 18
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14

Shostakovich / Mompou / Mendelssohn


----------



## science

Ten votes in the last nine hours! This might be the most active we've ever been.


----------



## Ramako

After science

Chopin/HaydnF/Reich


Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 9
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 3
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 19
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14


----------



## pjang23

Reger Schubert Haydn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 9
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 3
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 19
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 14
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14


----------



## GreenMamba

science said:


> Ten votes in the last nine hours! This might be the most active we've ever been.


Also one of the longest lists I've seen, though I haven't been here that long.

Salonen is the only one who predates the 900s, poor guy. I'm actually curious abut stuff like that. What's the longest a candidate has been on before passing? What's the highest count achieved by someone who was eventually knocked out?

If I were especially bored, I'd investigate.

Add: Salonen was added by Mika at 895, January 29.


----------



## science

GreenMamba said:


> Also one of the longest lists I've seen, though I haven't been here that long.
> 
> Salonen is the only one who predates the 900s, poor guy. I'm actually curious abut stuff like that. What's the longest a candidate has been on before passing? What's the highest count achieved by someone who was eventually knocked out?
> 
> If I were especially bored, I'd investigate.
> 
> Add: Salonen was added by Mika at 895, January 29.


Salonen seems to be a worthy choice. I haven't heard it yet, but I've ordered it... and maybe it'll still be there when I receive my disk!


----------



## PaulieGatto

The Salonen piece if you're curious is available through an online article from The New Yorker (complete audio recording)

After pjang23:

Busoni / Reich / Mendelssohn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 9
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 19
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 14
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14


----------



## Mika

Most of us knows Esa-Pekka Salonen as a conductor. Actually he thinks he is more composer than conductor


Chopin / Salonen / HaydnF

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 9
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 21
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 14
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mendelssohn / Bach / Salonen

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 21
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 14
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Chopin / Mendelssohn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
*Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60 - 22*
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 14
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60

New board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 14
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 14


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 14
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 16

Shostakovich / Mompou / Haydn Andante


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Bach/Schostakovich/Liszt

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 14
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 17


----------



## pjang23

Reger Schubert Mendelssohn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 14
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 17


----------



## Ramako

After pj

HaydnF/Haydn102/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 17


----------



## Mika

After Ramako:

Shosta/Salonen/Reger

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Ginastera / Reich / Bach

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 11
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 19


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum / Liszt / Mompou

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 11
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 9
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 19


----------



## Guest

After Trout:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 11
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 11
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 14
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 19

Ginastera/Brahms/Reich


----------



## mmsbls

After Jeff N:

Mendelssohn / Bach / Salonen

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 11
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 19


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 11
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 21

Shostakovich / Bach / Mendelssohn


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Reich / Ligeti / Brahms

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 5
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 11
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Berganssohn

Busoni/Ginastera/Lassus

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 7
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 21


----------



## Hausmusik

Babi Yar / Haydn 102 / Reger

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 7
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
*Haydn: Symphony #102 - 16*
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
*Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar" - 23*


----------



## Ramako

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"

New Board (and my vote)

Haydn102/HaydnF/Reger

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 7
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 16
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 18
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

OK, Ramako, we have a situation here. I retracted my vote to let you go and then you kindly did the same. My updated board was based upon your vote. What to do?

*EDIT: OK, Ramako, hold everything. I will restore my vote.*


----------



## science

Haus, you're too good for your own good.


----------



## Ramako

Hausmusik said:


> OK, Ramako, we have a situation here. I retracted my vote to let you go and then you kindly did the same. My updated board was based upon your vote. What to do?
> 
> *EDIT: OK, Ramako, hold everything. I will restore my vote.*


Sorry! I didn't notice you change it!


----------



## Hausmusik

science, well, Haydn 102 leads now, which makes me happy.


----------



## pjang23

Reger Haydn102 HaydnAnd

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 7
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 19
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Bach / Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 14
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 7
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 19
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Busoni / Lassus / Bach

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 9
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 19
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9


----------



## GreenMamba

After PG

Haydn 102 / Reger / Brahms

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 9
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 21
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 13
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9


----------



## Mika

After GM

Salonen Busoni Reger

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 21
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 15
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Liszt / Lassus / Mompou

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 21
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 3
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 4
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 15
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9


----------



## science

after Mika:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Barber: Piano Concerto - 2 
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 21
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 15
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 1

Barber / Vaughan Williams / Mendelssohn


----------



## Ramako

After science

Haydn102/HaydnF/Reger

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Barber: Piano Concerto - 2 
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
*Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 16
Haydn: Symphony #102 - 23*
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 3
*Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 16*
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 15
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 1


----------



## Ramako

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102


New Board (and with Trout's vote which was missed)

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Barber: Piano Concerto - 2 
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 16
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 3
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 4
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 15
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 1


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Mompou/Reger/Lassus

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Barber: Piano Concerto - 2 
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 16
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 15
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 1


----------



## pjang23

Reger Barber Haydn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Barber: Piano Concerto - 3
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 18
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 15
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

after pjang

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Barber: Piano Concerto - 3
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 18
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 15
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2

Mendelssohn / RVW / Reger


----------



## Mika

After Hausmusic:

Let's give a big hand for living composers next 

Salonen/Reich/Brahms

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Barber: Piano Concerto - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 18
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 17
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Lassus / Liszt / Mompou

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Barber: Piano Concerto - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 18
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 17
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Salonen / Busoni / Schubert

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 13
Barber: Piano Concerto - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 18
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 19
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Bach / Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 14
Barber: Piano Concerto - 3
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 20
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 19
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls:

Ginastera/Barber/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 14
Barber: Piano Concerto - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 20
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 19
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Jeff N:

Reich / Salonen / Mendelssohn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 14
Barber: Piano Concerto - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 11
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 19
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 20
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 14
Barber: Piano Concerto - 6
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 19
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 20
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3

Barber / Vaughan Williams / Busoni


----------



## GreenMamba

After science

Ligeti / Lassus / VW

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 14
Barber: Piano Concerto - 6
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 19
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 20
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 8
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach Mendelssohn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 15
Barber: Piano Concerto - 6
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 18
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 20
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

after pjang

Mendelssohn / Barber /Salonen

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 15
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 15
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 20
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 19
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## Ramako

After Hausmusik

Haydn/Bach/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 16
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 20
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 19
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Liszt / Reger / Vaughan Williams

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 16
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 20
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 18
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 19
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 1


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Salonen / Reich / Mendelssohn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 16
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 19
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 18
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 21
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Bach / Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 21
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 18
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 21
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 1


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 20
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 18
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 22
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 1

Mompou / Salonen / Mendelssohn


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 19
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 18
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 24
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 1

Salonen / Reich / Mendelssohn


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Mompou/VW/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 19
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 18
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Salonen: Violin Concerto - 24
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Reich / Salonen / Mendelssohn

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 18
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 18
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
* Salonen: Violin Concerto - 25*
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto

New board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 18
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 18
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Mendelssohn / RVW / Reger

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 20
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3


----------



## Aecio

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87


----------



## Mika

Aecio said:


> 901. Schubert: Rosamunde
> 902. Copland: Rodeo
> 903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
> 904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
> 905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
> 906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
> 907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
> 908. Henze: El Cimarrón
> 909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
> 910. Martinů: Field Mass
> 911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
> 912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
> 913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
> 914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
> 915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
> 916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
> 917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
> 918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
> 919. Honegger: Symphony #2
> 920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
> 921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
> 922. Haydn: Symphony #102
> 923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
> 924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87


Mendelssohn?


----------



## science

Yeah, that looks a bit premature. It's a long board, hard to find everything, but Mendelssohn is still on it for now: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 20
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3


----------



## Aecio

In that case may be clarify the rules ? I have seen works enshrined on this list with 15 votes and the big majority of them are enshrined at 20, so what´s the rule from now on ?


----------



## science

It's not the absolute value of the points that matters, but the size of the lead. For something to be enshrined, it has to have (at least) seven more points than whatever is in second place. 

For instance, right now it's not very important to see that Mendelssohn has 20 points. What really matters is that it has a 3 point lead (over 3 different works, tied for second place: Bach, Haydn, Reger). 

If it gets a 7 point lead, it will be enshrined.


----------



## pjang23

Dowland Mendelssohn Ginastera

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 2
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 21
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Bach / Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 18
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 2
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 23
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Lassus / Mompou

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 18
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 2
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 23
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 8
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Feldman : Crippled Symmetry / Dowland / Mompou

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 18
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 3
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 23
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Busoni / Mendelssohn / Bach

*Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17*
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 3
*Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17*
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 10
*Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op.87 - 24*
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
*Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17*
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 3
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 17
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3


----------



## Ramako

After Paulie

Haydn/Lassus/Reger


Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 7
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 3
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 19
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3


----------



## Guest

After Ramako:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 2
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 19
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3

Ginastera/Barber/Dowland


----------



## Aecio

After Jeff N

Downland/Ginastera/Lassus

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 4
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 19
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

After Aecio

Haydn / RVW / Bach

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 16
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 4
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 21
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 4


----------



## science

after H. musik:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 16
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 4
*Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor - 23*
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5

Haydn / Vaughan W / Schubert


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor

New board: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 16
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Reger / Mompou

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 16
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5


----------



## pjang23

Reger Dowland Bach

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 15
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 19
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bach / Reger / Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 2
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 6
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 20
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Feldman / Reger / Mompou

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 4
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 5
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 21
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Mompou / Feldman / Bach

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 16
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 7
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 21
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5


----------



## science

after PG:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 16
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 21
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6

Mompou / Vaughan Williams / Ginastera


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Brahms/Reger/Lassus

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 16
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Brahms: Violin sonata #2 op.100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 22
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

*Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17*
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Brahms: Violin sonata #2 op.100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
*Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128 - 24*
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6

Reger / Bach / Ginastera


----------



## Hausmusik

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128

BOARD:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 8
Brahms: Violin sonata #2 op.100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6


----------



## Guest

After Hausmusik: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 17
Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin sonata #2 op.100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 9
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6

Ginastera/Barber/Dowland


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach Ginastera

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 18
Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Bach Dowland Ginastera

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 20
Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6


----------



## Ramako

After Mika

Lassus/Bach/Reich

*Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 - 21*
Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
*Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14*
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6


----------



## Ramako

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
297. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055


New Board:

Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 9
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6


----------



## Trout

After Ramako:

Liszt / Lassus / Mompou

Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Gliere: Harp Concerto / Liszt / Reich

Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Reich / Busoni / Liszt

Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 13
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Paulie:

Reich (got to respect wood!) / Ligeti / Busoni (randomly)

Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 10
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Barber: Piano Concerto - 10
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 10
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11

Mompou / Barber / Ginastera


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Mompou/Gliere/Lassus

Barber: Piano Concerto - 10
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 3
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 10
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11


----------



## Hausmusik

Haydn "Oxford" / Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 / Feldman


So depressing to discover that Haydn's "Oxford" has not been enshrined. . .

Barber: Piano Concerto - 10
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 2
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 4
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 3
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 10
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Dowland Ligeti

Barber: Piano Concerto - 10
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 4
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 3
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 7
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt / Lassus / Mompou

Barber: Piano Concerto - 10
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 4
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 3
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11


----------



## GreenMamba

fter Trout

Wm. Duckworth Time Curve Preludes / Brahms / Gliere

BTW last full list has the last piece numbered wrong (297 vs. 927)

Barber: Piano Concerto - 10
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 6
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 4
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after GreenMamba:

Busoni / Feldman / Barber

Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 14
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 6
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Busoni / Feldman / Schubert Litanei

Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 16
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 6
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Gliere/ Liszt / Reich

Barber: Piano Concerto - 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 16
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 6
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Barber: Piano Concerto - 10
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 15
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 6
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10

Mompou / Barber / Busoni


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Mompou/Downland/Liszt

Barber: Piano Concerto - 10
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 15
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 10


----------



## Nereffid

Hi everyone, new member here - ready to jump in.

After Aecio:

Barber/Schubert Litanei/Brahms

Barber: Piano Concerto - 12
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 15
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11


----------



## Guest

After Nereffid:

Ginastera/Barber/Feldman

Barber: Piano Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 15
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Jeff N:

Busoni / Reich / Liszt

Barber: Piano Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 17
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Liszt / Lassus / Mompou

Barber: Piano Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 17
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 11


----------



## pjang23

SchubertL Strauss Liszt

Barber: Piano Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 17
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 14
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## Trout

pjang skipped me, so the board should be:

Barber: Piano Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 17
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 2
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

After Trout's fix

Barber: Piano Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 17
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 1
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 4
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1

Haydn/ Schubert Fruhling / Duckworth


----------



## GreenMamba

After Hausmusik

Duckworth / Lassus / Schubert Im Fruhling

Barber: Piano Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 17
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 3
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 4
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## Mika

After GM:

Busoni Reich Liszt

Barber: Piano Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 19
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 3
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 4
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Gliere / Liszt / Reich

Barber: Piano Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 19
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 3
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 4
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 16
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 19
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 3
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 4
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1

Barber / Mompou / Liszt


----------



## GreenMamba

Mompou +1 (not a vote, but science forgot to add to his tally)

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 19
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 3
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 4
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba:

Reich / Feldman / Ginastera

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 19
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 3
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 4
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## Aecio

After Berganssohn

Busoni/Haydn/Lassus

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Busoni: Doktor Faust - 21
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 3
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 6
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Duckworth / Busoni / Schubert: Litanei

*Barber: Piano Concerto - 15*
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
*Busoni: Doktor Faust - 22*
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 6
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
*Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 15*
*Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15*
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 12
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## PaulieGatto

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 6
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 15
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 12
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Liszt / Lassus / Mompou

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 6
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 12
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

Haydn / Fruhling / Duckworth

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 7
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 12
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## Trout

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 8
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 12
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1

Hausmusik added only 1 point to Haydn.


----------



## science

after Trout's correction:

Barber: Piano Concerto - 16
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 8
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 12
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1

Mompou / Barber / Ginastera


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Schubert Ligeti

Barber: Piano Concerto - 16
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 8
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 8
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 17
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Gliere / Liszt / Reich

Barber: Piano Concerto - 16
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 8
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 8
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 18
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Ligeti / Mompou

Barber: Piano Concerto - 16
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 8
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 20
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Nereffid

After Mika:

Liszt/Haydn/Ginastera

Barber: Piano Concerto - 16
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 9
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 22
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Mompou/Gliere/Lassus

Barber: Piano Concerto - 16
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 9
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 9
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 22
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Strauss Ligeti

Barber: Piano Concerto - 16
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 9
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 8
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 22
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert / Haydn / Mompou

Barber: Piano Concerto - 16
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 12
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 10
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 8
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 22
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Hausmusik

Ginastera / Reich / Barber

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 9
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 10
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 8
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 22
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert: Litanei / Lassus / Mompou

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 10
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 10
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 8
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 22
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 17
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Gliere / Liszt / Reich

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 10
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 8
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 23
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 17
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ligeti / Feldman / Schubert Litanei

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 10
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 10
*Liszt: Trois Études de Concert - 23*
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
*Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 16*
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Mika

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert

New board:

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 10
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 16
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## science

after Mika:

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 10
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 11
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 10
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4

Mompou / Lassus / Schubert Litanei


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Reich / Ligeti / Lassus

Barber: Piano Concerto - 15
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 10
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 11
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
 Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Nereffid

After berghansson:

Barber/Ligeti/Strauss

Barber: Piano Concerto - 17
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 10
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After Nereffid

Barber/Duckworth/Strauss

Barber: Piano Concerto - 19
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 10
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After GM

Barber/Haydn/Mompou

Barber: Piano Concerto - 21
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 11
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 2


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Barber Mompou

*Barber: Piano Concerto - 22*
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 11
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 11
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Mompou / Reich / Schubert: Litanei

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 11
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 14
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## mmsbls

I'm still catching up with the "new" works. I just heard the Duckworth. Very interesting work. I almost voted for it simply because it uses the Fibonacci series (for all you math nerds) to determine many of its rhythms. 

After PaulieGatto:

Gliere / Duckworth / Feldman

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 11
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 14
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 11
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 19
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 14
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4

Mompou / Brahms / Ginastera


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Mompou/Haydn/Feldman

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music) - 21
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 14
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4

Mompou / Brahms / Ginastera[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)

After Aecio:

Roussel / Lassus / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 11
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 14
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Reich Feldman Schubert litanei

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 11
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Nereffid

After Mika:

Ligeti / Schubert Im Frühling / Gliere

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 11
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 13
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

After Nereffid
Schuberts ++ + / Ligeti

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 5
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 11
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## science

after Hausmusik:

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 6
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 13
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 13
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4

Lassus / Brahms / Dowland


----------



## Guest

After science:

Brahms/Ginastera/Feldman

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 6
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 12
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 13
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 15
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Ramako

After Jeff

Haydn/Schubert/Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 6
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 13
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 16
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## pjang23

SchubertL Dowland Ligeti

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 13
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 18
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Roussel / Lassus / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 14
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 18
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Faure/Ginastera/Strauss

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Fauré: Nocturnes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 13
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 18
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Ginastera / Feldman / Schubert: Im Frühling

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Fauré: Nocturnes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 17
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 13
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 18
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Nereffid

Trout and Aecio posted simultaneously.

I reckon the board should be (after PaulieGatto)

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 6
Fauré: Nocturnes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 17
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 14
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 18
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Gliere / Duckworth / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 7
Fauré: Nocturnes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 17
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 15
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 14
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 18
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ligeti Feldman Brahms

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 7
Fauré: Nocturnes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 17
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 15
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 14
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 18
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika:

Reich / Ligeti / Ginastera

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 7
Fauré: Nocturnes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 15
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 14
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 18
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Nereffid

After berghansson:

Roussel / Schubert Litanei / Gliere

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 7
Fauré: Nocturnes - 2
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 14
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 19
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 7
Fauré: Nocturnes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 14
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 15
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 19
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3

Fauré / Lassus / Ginastera


----------



## Hausmusik

after science

Schubert L / Haydn / Gina

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 7
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 7
Fauré: Nocturnes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 15
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 15
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 21
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Hausmusik

Downland/Haydn/Feldman

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 7
Fauré: Nocturnes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 15
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 21
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Schubert Haydn

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 7
Fauré: Nocturnes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 15
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 15
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
*Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 - 22*
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 7
Fauré: Nocturnes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 15
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 15
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Ginastera / Reich / Gliere

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 7
Fauré: Nocturnes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 15
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 15
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Lassus / Roussel / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 7
Fauré: Nocturnes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 15
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 17
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Gliere / Duckworth / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 15
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 15
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 17
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Lassus Reich Ginastera

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 15
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 15
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 19
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## Ramako

After Mika

Lassus/Haydn/Ligeti

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 4
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 15
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 21
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## science

after Ramako:


Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 16
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum - 23
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5

Lassus / Faure / Gliere


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum

New board: 


Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 16
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## Nereffid

After science:

Britten: The Turn of the Screw / Reich / Ginastera

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 16
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After Nerrefid

Haydn / Schubert / Ligeti

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 7
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 18
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 13
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Hausmusik

Brahms/Ginastera/Ligeti

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 9
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 18
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## pjang23

Dowland Haydn Gliere

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 19
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ives: Symphony #2 / Roussel / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 19
Ives: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ligeti / Haydn / Brahms

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 15
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 20
Ives: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto:

Ginastera/Brahms/Feldman

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 17
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 20
Ives: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## Mika

After Jeff N

Haydn/Feldman/Ginastera

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 22
Ives: Symphony #2 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Gliere / Ives / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 15
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 22
Ives: Symphony #2 - 3
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 5


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Brahms / Ives / Strauss

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 15
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 22
Ives: Symphony #2 - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Mika

I propose new rule for this project: There is a limit of maximum 4 works/composer/100 works (next count erase will take place at 1000, then 1100..) . This should give more room for other composers than those old masters. I would say limit can be even smaller than 4, because there are so many great composers.


----------



## GreenMamba

Mika said:


> I propose new rule for this project: There is a limit of maximum 4 works/composer/100 works (next count erase will take place at 1000, then 1100..) . This should give more room for other composers than those old masters. I would say limit can be even smaller than 4, because there are so many great composers.


4 works per composer per 100 works, meaning 40 works out of 1,000?

Personally, I think this should end at 1,000 and we should try something else or maybe a start all over again. Also, to be honest, I wonder whether we don't get more out of the voting than others get out of using the list.


----------



## Nereffid

> Personally, I think this should end at 1,000 and we should try something else or maybe a start all over again. Also, to be honest, I wonder whether we don't get more out of the voting than others get out of using the list.


Well, I suppose once you get past the "widely acknowledged masterpieces", the list does take on something of an arbitrary aspect. Having just joined well past the 900 mark I'd be quite happy to help start something new.

In the meantime, after GreenMamba:

Reich/Ligeti/Gliere

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 22
Ives: Symphony #2 - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Mika said:


> I propose new rule for this project: There is a limit of maximum 4 works/composer/100 works (next count erase will take place at 1000, then 1100..) . This should give more room for other composers than those old masters. I would say limit can be even smaller than 4, because there are so many great composers.


Interesting proposal, but I wouldn't want to play craps with loaded die.


----------



## tdc

After Nereffid:

Ives / Britten / Reich 

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 3
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 22
Ives: Symphony #2 - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Ligeti / Reich / Brahms

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 3
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 22
Ives: Symphony #2 - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 17
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Schubert/Haydn/Ligeti

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 3
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
*Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16*
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
*Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford" - 23*
Ives: Symphony #2 - 6
*Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 16*
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 3
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 14
Ives: Symphony #2 - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## science

after Hausmusik:

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 3
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 2
Ives: Symphony #2 - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4

Gubaidulina / Faure / Gliere


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Downland/Gubaidulina/Britten

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 13
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 3
Ives: Symphony #2 - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 4


----------



## Mahlerian

Gubaidulina/Britten/Strauss

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 3
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 13
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## pjang23

Personally, I'm glad the familiar works are out of the way so that we can focus on discovery and more obscure works. Thanks for all your participation 

Dowland Roussel Ligeti

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 3
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 16
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## science

Mika said:


> I propose new rule for this project: There is a limit of maximum 4 works/composer/100 works (next count erase will take place at 1000, then 1100..) . This should give more room for other composers than those old masters. I would say limit can be even smaller than 4, because there are so many great composers.


To some degree this is taking care of itself.

old master ------ # of works enshrined from 1-600 ----- number of works enshrined from 601 to 900

Beethoven -------- 35 -------- 9
Mozart ------------ 32 -------- 8 
Bach -------------- 30 -------- 8
Brahms ----------- 25 -------- 11
Schubert --------- 24 -------- 8
Haydn ------------- 19 -------- 9 
Debussy ---------- 14 -------- 5
Mahler ------------ 14 -------- 0 
Ravel -------------- 13 -------- 4
Schumann --------- 13 -------- 7 
Tchaikovsky ------- 13 -------- 6

And at the other end of the spectrum:

Enescu ------------- 2 -------- 2
Arensky ------------ 0 -------- 1
Boccherini --------- 1 -------- 2 
Lutoslawksi -------- 2 -------- 2
Scriabin ------------ 2 -------- 3 
Ives ---------------- 2 -------- 4 
Pärt ---------------- 3 -------- 1 
Ligeti --------------- 5 -------- 3 
Gombert ----------- 0 -------- 1 
Myaskovsky ------- 0 -------- 2

So, there's quite a drop off in the big names, and the little names just keep chuggin'.


----------



## science

GreenMamba said:


> 4 works per composer per 100 works, meaning 40 works out of 1,000?
> 
> *Personally, I think this should end at 1,000 and we should try something else or maybe a start all over again.* Also, to be honest, I wonder whether we don't get more out of the voting than others get out of using the list.


I was thinking of this - stopping at 1000 and then starting over using the traditional "talk classical" method, which I didn't understand when I started this project.

However, participation is hot, and we just keep finding great things to put on the board, so I figure let's go while we can! Once we stop, we stop forever.

We will, of course, someday, run out of steam, and then probably take a break for a few weeks, and then hopefully do it again with the simpler method (and therefore with greater participation).

Finally, yes, it is surely true that I learn more and benefit more by participating than I would if this list were handed to me from on high! Well, and that's fine. I'm not a purely altruistic soul - yet. Maybe almost. But not quite yet. But I do have plans to use these projects to create somewhat more helpful resources in the future. (The process of doing so being bound to enlighten me more than anyone else).

Something like - not exactly the same but like - http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/R1X93GF850HK4S

A lot of people put work into those, and we have world and time.


----------



## PaulieGatto

I admit, I like to see this project continuing, mostly to see all the new works being presented (which usually are works I hadn't heard before).

after pjang23:

Ginastera / Feldman / Gliere

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 3
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 8
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 18
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 6
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After PaulieGatto

Ives / Duckworth / Roussel

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 3
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 9
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 7
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 18
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Guest

After GreenMamba:

Ginastera/Brahms/Feldman

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 3
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 9
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 20
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Trout

After Jeff N:

Roussel / Gliere / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 3
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 9
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 20
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3

I agree with pjang and PaulieGatto. I cannot speak for everyone but I think many of us will continue to benefit from learning about more and more obscure works. Starting over, while giving us a more recent reflection of our tastes here, will probably not benefit us nearly as much in terms of exploring. Out of curiosity, what other reasons do others have for starting over?


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ginastera Britten Brahms

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 9
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
*Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas - 22*
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3

I would like to continue also after 1000. Those obscure works are the reason I am hanging here. I don't have anything against old classics. I just wish we can have wider scope than current concert halls, which are showing same Brahms,Beethoven... year after year.


----------



## mmsbls

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas

New Board:

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 9
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 13
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Gliere / Duckworth / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Nereffid

Let me clarify what I was saying yesterday - the reason I'd be happy to start with something new is simply that I wasn't involved in this one from the start (or anywhere _near_ the start!), so I'd enjoy being in at the beginning of another list. Though I don't see much reason to start simply another version of this same list.
The fact that the works are obscure is also fun for me.


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Roussel / Schubert / Feldman

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Brahms/Gliere/Strauss

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 12
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 2


----------



## pjang23

Gliere Palestrina Dowland

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 12
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 14
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 18
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 5
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Gubaidulina / Reich / Dowland

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 12
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 13
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 5
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 18
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 7
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 15
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 12
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 13
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 4
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 18
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 7
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 17
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 2

Lig / Schub / Fel


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Hausmusik:

Feldman / Reich / Dowland

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 12
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 18
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 7
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 17
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 2


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Roussel / Ives / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 12
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 6
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 18
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 7
Ives: Symphony #2 - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 17
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 2


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Feldman Britten Brahms

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 5
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 18
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 7
Ives: Symphony #2 - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 17
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 2


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Gubaidulina/Ligeti/Strauss

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 5
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 18
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 9
Ives: Symphony #2 - 9
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 18
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## Nereffid

After Mika:

Ligeti / Britten / Ives

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 18
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 7
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 19
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Gliere / Duckworth / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 20
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 7
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 19
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 2


----------



## Nereffid

* amended list, after Mahlerian rather than Mika:

Ligeti / Britten / Ives

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 18
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 9
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 20
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## Nereffid

oh for goodness' sake!

another amended list, this time after mmsbls...

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 20
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 9
Ives: Symphony #2 - 8
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 20
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat - 1


----------



## GreenMamba

> Starting over, while giving us a more recent reflection of our tastes here, will probably not benefit us nearly as much in terms of exploring. Out of curiosity, what other reasons do others have for starting over?


1,000 is such a nice round number. If we keep going, it will have to be at least to 2,000, maybe all the way to 10,000. 

After Nereffid:

Ives / Gubaidulina/ Strauss

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 20
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 9
Ives: Symphony #2 - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 20
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## Mika

Out of curiosity, what does it mean to you if your supported work will be number 957 instead of 950? Are you fan of duels ? I am asking this because we have those close fights close to 20 points.


----------



## Aecio

Personally I agree with the idea of stopping at 1000 and restarting the list. And we should change the rules to avoid re-voting, which is the main cause of having some "excentricities" on the list.


----------



## science

after green mamba: 

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 12
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 20
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 9
Ives: Symphony #2 - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 19
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11

Faure / Brahms / Ligeti


----------



## science

Aecio said:


> Personally I agree with the idea of stopping at 1000 and restarting the list. And we should change the rules to avoid re-voting, which is the main cause of having some "excentricities" on the list.


When we do start over, the other method of voting will satisfy you better. No one will be able to get anything on the list by themselves.


----------



## GreenMamba

I'd be kind of curious to see how many works have been proposed but dropped off the bottom. R. Strauss' Horn Concerto just did, but if this happens rarely, then you can't help but think, what's the point of the voting? The nominations become the list. The actual order - which is 950 and which 957 - doesn't mean a whole lot right now (perhaps there was prestige in making the first 10).


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Reich / Gubaidulina / Brahms

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 20
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 10
Ives: Symphony #2 - 10
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 19
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Gubaidulina/Ives/Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 20
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 12
Ives: Symphony #2 - 11
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 19
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 1
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## pjang23

GreenMamba said:


> I'd be kind of curious to see how many works have been proposed but dropped off the bottom. R. Strauss' Horn Concerto just did, but if this happens rarely, then you can't help but think, what's the point of the voting? The nominations become the list. The actual order - which is 950 and which 957 - doesn't mean a whole lot right now (perhaps there was prestige in making the first 10).


Just to keep a stream of recommendations coming in from people of different tastes and backgrounds. We can all learn from each other especially as we get into less familiar territory, and having more participants means we can cover more ground.

Probably the only orderings that are meaningful right now are between works written by the same composer. (What work by ___ should I check out next?)

Gliere Palestrina Gubaidulina

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 22
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 11
Ives: Symphony #2 - 11
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 19
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 2
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Gliere / Ives / Gubaidulina

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 24
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 10
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 19
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 2
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Gliere / Palestrina / Brahms

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
*Gliere: Harp Concerto - 26*
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 10
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
*Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 19*
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 3
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 10
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 19
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 3
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Gubaidulina/Ligeti/Roussel

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 12
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
*Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 20*
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 3
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
*Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 13*
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto

After Mahlerian:

Roussel / Faure / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 12
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 3
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 15
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## Trout

GreenMamba said:


> I'd be kind of curious to see how many works have been proposed but dropped off the bottom. R. Strauss' Horn Concerto just did, but if this happens rarely, then you can't help but think, what's the point of the voting? The nominations become the list. The actual order - which is 950 and which 957 - doesn't mean a whole lot right now (perhaps there was prestige in making the first 10).


This is probably not a complete list, but this is a list I have been keeping for my own reference of pieces that have been removed from the list and never made it since:

Adams - Shaker Loops
Bach - Partita for Flute, BWV 1013
Bach-Busoni - Chaconne for Solo Piano
Beethoven - Consecration of the House Overture
Berio - Sequenza III
Borodin - Prince Igor
Boulez - Le Marteau sans Maître
Brahms - Zwei Gesänge
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Cello Suites
Crumb - Vox Balaenae
Frederick II - Flute Concerto No. 3
Gade - Echoes of Ossian
Haydn - Symphony No. 83 "The Hen"
Holst - Suites for Military Band
Janáček - Dumka
Janáček - Jenůfa
Mozart - Misericordias Domini
Myaskovsky - Symphony No. 6
Nielsen - The Fog is Lifting
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel
Pierné - Piano Concerto
Poulenc - Piano Concerto
Puccini - Il Trittico
Rodrigo - Cuatro Piezas Para Piano
Satie - Socrate
Schmidt - Symphony No. 4
Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 2
Schubert - The Shepherd and the Rock
Schumann - Konzertstück, Op. 92
Schumann - Papillons
Sinding - Frühlingsrauschen
Smetana - Piano Trio
Smith - Symphony No. 2
Strauss, J. I - Radetzky March
Strauss, R. - Horn Concerto No. 1
Strauss, R. - Violin Sonata
Stravinsky - Les Noces
Takemitsu - Toward the Sea
Tchaikovsky - Francesca da Rimini
Tournemire - L'Orgue mystique
Tveitt - 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger
Valen - Le Cimetiere Marin
Vaqueiras - Kalenda Maia
Vitali - Chaconne
Vivaldi - Orlando Furioso
Zwilich - Symphony No. 1

Approximately a 20:1 ratio of works that have made the list to works that have been removed.


----------



## science

after Trout:

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 8
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 12
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 3
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 15
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11

Britten / Fauré / Dowland


----------



## Mika

after science:

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 12
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 3
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 15
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10

Britten / Feldman / Schubert


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Fauré/Ives/Duckworth

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 12
Ives: Symphony #2 - 13
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 3
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 15
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert / Roussel / Ives

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 12
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 3
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 16
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Reich / Feldman / Faure

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 12
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 3
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 16
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Roussel / Palestrina / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 12
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 18
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## Mahlerian

I would be shocked at some of the great music on that list if I didn't know that my tastes differed wildly from others'....

After Trout

Britten/Gubaidulina/Faure

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 10
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 13
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 18
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## Hausmusik

Are you sure Britten Cello Suites didn't make it? I thought I had pushed it over the top here, but maybe I am confusing this with the AMZ game.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Duckworth / Reich / Brahms

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 13
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 4
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 18
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## Ramako

After PaulieGatto

Palestrina/Dowland/Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 13
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 6
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 18
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Ramako:

Ives / Duckworth / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 13
Ives: Symphony #2 - 14
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 6
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 18
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Roussel Palestrina Ives

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 13
Ives: Symphony #2 - 13
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 7
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
*Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane - 20*
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 13
Ives: Symphony #2 - 13
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 7
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Gubaidulina Palestrina Brahms

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 15
Ives: Symphony #2 - 13
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## science

after Mika:

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Fauré: Nocturnes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 17
Ives: Symphony #2 - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12

Gubaidulina / Faure / Ives


----------



## GreenMamba

After science,

Gubaidulina / Ives / Fauré

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 19
Ives: Symphony #2 - 13
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Ives / Duckworth / Reich

Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 14
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 19
Ives: Symphony #2 - 15
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga de Santa Maria #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" / Gubaidulina / Schubert

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 8
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 14
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 20
Ives: Symphony #2 - 15
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Gubaidulina Ives

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 14
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
*Gubaidulina: Offertorium - 21*
Ives: Symphony #2 - 14
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 14
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Ives: Symphony #2 - 14
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11


----------



## science

Trout said:


> This is probably not a complete list, but this is a list I have been keeping for my own reference of pieces that have been removed from the list and never made it since:
> 
> Adams - Shaker Loops
> Bach - Partita for Flute, BWV 1013
> Bach-Busoni - Chaconne for Solo Piano
> Beethoven - Consecration of the House Overture
> Berio - Sequenza III
> Borodin - Prince Igor
> Boulez - Le Marteau sans Maître
> Brahms - Zwei Gesänge
> Britten - Albert Herring
> Britten - Cello Suites
> Crumb - Vox Balaenae
> Frederick II - Flute Concerto No. 3
> Gade - Echoes of Ossian
> Haydn - Symphony No. 83 "The Hen"
> Holst - Suites for Military Band
> Janáček - Dumka
> Janáček - Jenůfa
> Mozart - Misericordias Domini
> Myaskovsky - Symphony No. 6
> Nielsen - The Fog is Lifting
> Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel
> Pierné - Piano Concerto
> Poulenc - Piano Concerto
> Puccini - Il Trittico
> Rodrigo - Cuatro Piezas Para Piano
> Satie - Socrate
> Schmidt - Symphony No. 4
> Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 2
> Schubert - The Shepherd and the Rock
> Schumann - Konzertstück, Op. 92
> Schumann - Papillons
> Sinding - Frühlingsrauschen
> Smetana - Piano Trio
> Smith - Symphony No. 2
> Strauss, J. I - Radetzky March
> Strauss, R. - Horn Concerto No. 1
> Strauss, R. - Violin Sonata
> Stravinsky - Les Noces
> Takemitsu - Toward the Sea
> Tchaikovsky - Francesca da Rimini
> Tournemire - L'Orgue mystique
> Tveitt - 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger
> Valen - Le Cimetiere Marin
> Vaqueiras - Kalenda Maia
> Vitali - Chaconne
> Vivaldi - Orlando Furioso
> Zwilich - Symphony No. 1
> 
> Approximately a 20:1 ratio of works that have made the list to works that have been removed.


Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves was voted off too. I'll bring it back someday, though!


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Telemann / Ives / Duckworth

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Ives: Symphony #2 - 15
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 2

Sorry for the oversight, science. PaulieGatto, would you mind if all the Cantigas are grouped together since that would be more consistent with the way we grouped other medieval and renaissance works?


----------



## PaulieGatto

As much as I would have liked to, so far the most complete recording set of CDs of the cantigas take up over 32 hours, and that's still missing well over 100 cantigas. I figured in this case it'd be more helpful to kinda treat them like an individual song (like Schubert's songs)


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ives / Reich / Duckworth

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Ives: Symphony #2 - 17
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 2


----------



## Mika

Santa Maria rocks, just checked it from youtube. Next voing round I am in.


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Ives / Reich / Brahms

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
*Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12*
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
*Ives: Symphony #2 - 19*
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 2


----------



## Nereffid

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2 - 19


Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert Telemann Duck

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 13
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Adams: Shaker Loops / Reich / Dowland

Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 13
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Berghansson

Telemann/Alfonso/Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 1
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 3
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 8
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 13
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## pjang23

Dowland Palestrina Schubert

Adams: Shaker Loops - 1
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 3
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 13
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 9
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Reich / Palestrina / Dowland

Adams: Shaker Loops - 1
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 3
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Britten / Telemann / Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 1
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 3
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 14
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Britten / Duckworth /Telemann

Adams: Shaker Loops - 1
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 3
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 16
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Britten/Palestrina/Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 1
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 3
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 9
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 18
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Brahms / Duckworth / Reich
Adams: Shaker Loops - 1
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 3
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 11
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 18
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Alfonso / Adams / Brahms

Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 5
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 10
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 18
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Britten Duckworth

Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 5
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 12
*Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 - 19*
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54

Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 5
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ornstein / Telemann / Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 5
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 12
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 2
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6

1st movement:


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 5
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 14
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 2
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6

Brahms / Adams / Schubert


----------



## Mika

after science:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 5
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 16
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 2
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6

Brahms / Adams / Duckworth


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Adams / Alfonso / Fauré

Adams: Shaker Loops - 6
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 6
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 16
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 2
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Brahms/Alfonso/Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 7
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 18
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 2
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Reich / Adams / Schubert

Adams: Shaker Loops - 6
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 7
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 18
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 2
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Brahms Dowland

Adams: Shaker Loops - 6
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 7
*Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 - 19*
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 2
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100

Adams: Shaker Loops - 6
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 2
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6


----------



## science

after pjang's board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 2
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6

Faure / Adams / Palestrina


----------



## Trout

After science:

Faure / Ornstein / Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 13
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 3
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6


----------



## Mika

after Trout:

Faure / Feldman /Schubert

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 15
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 3
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6


----------



## Trout

Fixing the collision:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 3
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after the collision:

Reich / Alfonso / Telemann

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Fauré: Nocturnes - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 3
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 15
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Faure / Duckworth / Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 3
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 14
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## Ramako

After mmsbls

Haydn/Faure/Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Fauré: Nocturnes - 15
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 74 - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 3
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5

I am going by the way that the Haydn quartets have gotten in in the past - by opus number.


----------



## GreenMamba

After Ramako

Adams / Duckworth / Telemann

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Fauré: Nocturnes - 15
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 74 - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 3
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## Mika

k


Trout said:


> Fixing the collision:
> 
> Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
> Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 7
> Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
> Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
> Fauré: Nocturnes - 12
> Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 10
> Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
> Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 3
> Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
> Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 13
> Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
> Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6


This collision cost 3 points for Faure. I did also one fix for this by editing my post right after submit


----------



## pjang23

This should be the correct board. Mika's post is correct.

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Fauré: Nocturnes - 18
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 3
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Faure Duckworth

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
*Fauré: Nocturnes - 19*
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 3
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 2
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 3
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 11
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 2
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Bruch/Ornstein/Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 4
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 2
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Ornstein / Telemann / Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 6
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 2
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

Blææ... So many negative votes for Reich. Is it worth it?

After Trout:

Adams / Feldman / Duckworth

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 6
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 2
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Feldman / Ornstein / Dowland

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 10
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 14
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 7
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 2
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 5


----------



## science

after PG:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 8
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 2
Chopin: Waltzes - 2 
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 10
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 14
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 7
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 2
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4

Chopin / Adams / Telemann


----------



## Mika

after science:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 2
Chopin: Waltzes - 2 
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 10
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 1
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 7
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 2
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4

Feldman Alfonso Haydn


----------



## Ramako

After Mika

Haydn/Palestrina/Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 2
Chopin: Waltzes - 2 
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 10
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 7
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 9
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 2
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Chopin/Palestrina/Schubert

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 2
Chopin: Waltzes - 4 
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 10
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 7
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 2
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Dowland Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 2
Chopin: Waltzes - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 7
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 4
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Scriabin / Adams / Glazunov

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 2
Chopin: Waltzes - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 1
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 7
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## science

after Nereffid:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 3
Chopin: Waltzes - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 1
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 7
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4

Chopin / Bruch / Palestrina


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ornstein / Glazunov / Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 3
Chopin: Waltzes - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 9
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Duckworth / Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 5
Chopin: Waltzes - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 9
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Little Stevie R is losing the game. Morty scores now 

Feldman / Alfonso / Duckworth

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 10
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 5
Chopin: Waltzes - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
*Feldman: Crippled Symmetry - 18*
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 9
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

(post deleted)


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 10
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 5
Chopin: Waltzes - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 9
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Duckworth / Alfonso / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 5
Chopin: Waltzes - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 9
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

After Paulie G

Haydn / Duckworth / Bruch

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 4
Chopin: Waltzes - 6
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 14
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 9
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## Aecio

After GreenMamba

Chopin/Haydn/Duckworth

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 4
Chopin: Waltzes - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Glazunov: Raymonda - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 9
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Ornstein Palestrina

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 4
Chopin: Waltzes - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 13
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bruch / Duckworth / Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 14
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Duckworth / Ornstein / Scriabin

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 11
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 10
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 6
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 5
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Telemann / Palestrina / Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 11
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 5
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 9
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 5
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2

Weill / Chopin / Ornstein


----------



## Mika

after science:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 9
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
*Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes - 18*
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 5
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2

Duckworth Adams Haydn


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 9
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 5
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Adams / Scriabin / Glazunov

Adams: Shaker Loops - 13
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 9
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid:

Adams / Chopin / Alfonso

Adams: Shaker Loops - 15
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 10
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 10
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 5
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## Aecio

After Berghansson

Janacek/Ornstein/Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 15
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 10
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 11
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## pjang23

Dowland Glazunov Alfonso

Adams: Shaker Loops - 15
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 13
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 11
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Ornstein / Alfonso / Bruch

Adams: Shaker Loops - 15
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 10
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 5
Chopin: Waltzes - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 13
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Adams/ Alfonso / Dowland

Adams: Shaker Loops - 17
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 5
Chopin: Waltzes - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 11
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 6
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Telemann / Palestrina / Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 17
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 5
Chopin: Waltzes - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 3
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 8
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Telemann / Reich

Adams: Shaker Loops - 17
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
Chopin: Waltzes - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 9
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

*Adams: Shaker Loops - 19*
Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
Chopin: Waltzes - 11
*Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12*
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
*Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 12*
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 9
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2

Adams / Chopin / Ornstein


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops

New board:

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
Chopin: Waltzes - 11
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 9
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## GreenMamba

After Board Update:

Palestrina / Haydn / Bruch

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 11
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 9
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## Nereffid

after GreenMamba:

Alfonso / Telemann / Ornstein

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 11
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 11
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 14
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Scriabin Chopin

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 6
Chopin: Waltzes - 10
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 11
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 7
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Bruch/Chopin/Scriabin

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 8
Chopin: Waltzes - 11
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 11
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Telemann / Ornstein / Reich

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 8
Chopin: Waltzes - 11
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 16
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 1
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 12
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Palestrina / Weill / Telemann

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 8
Chopin: Waltzes - 11
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 18
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 1
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 3


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Palestrina / Weill / Haydn

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 8
Chopin: Waltzes - 11
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
*Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum - 20*
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 1
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 4


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 8
Chopin: Waltzes - 11
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 1
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 4


----------



## science

after Mika and pjang23:

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 8
Chopin: Waltzes - 13
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 2
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 1
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 6
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 5

Chopin / Weill / Alfonso


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Scriabin / Janacek / Bruch

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
Chopin: Waltzes - 13
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 1
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 8
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Chopin/Haydn/Schubert

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
Chopin: Waltzes - 15
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 1
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 8
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 5


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Scriabin Alfonso

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 11
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
Chopin: Waltzes - 15
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 1
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 9
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 5


----------



## Mika

Speaking of this Apponyi II. Is it this one? Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74, No. 3, FHE No. 30, Hoboken No. III:74


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Alfonso / Scriabin / Telemann

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
Chopin: Waltzes - 15
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 1
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 5


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Telemann / Glazunov / Reich

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
Chopin: Waltzes - 15
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 12
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 5



Mika said:


> Speaking of this Apponyi II. Is it this one? Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74, No. 3, FHE No. 30, Hoboken No. III:74


Yes, that is the third of the three quartets and a fine quartet it is.


----------



## science

after Trout:

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
Chopin: Waltzes - 17
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 12
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 6

Chopin / Weill / Alfonso


----------



## Mika

after science:

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
*Chopin: Waltzes - 19*
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 12
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 7

Chopin / Weill / Schubert


----------



## Mika

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes

New board:

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 12
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 12
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 7


----------



## pjang23

Dowland Ornstein Telemann

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 7
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 14
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Bruch/Downland/Schubert

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 3
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 7


----------



## GreenMamba

After Aecio,

Janacek / Haydn /Scriabin

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 5
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 9
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba:

Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux / Janacek / Telemann

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 15
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 9
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 7


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Telemann / Dowland / Bruch

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 8
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 5
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 9
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 13
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 7


----------



## pjang23

Collision:

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 8
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 9
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 12
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23's fix:

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 2
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 9
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 9

Weill / Bruch / Telemann


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Debussy / Alfonso / Glazunov

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 16
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 5
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 9
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 9


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Dowland Weill Schubert

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 4
Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 18
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 4
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 9
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Dowland / Scriabin / Debussy

*Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13*
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 3
*Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace" - 20*
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 6
*Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13*
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 4
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 10


----------



## Nereffid

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"



Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 6
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 4
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Janacek/Telemann/Glazunov

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 8
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 4
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 12
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 10


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Jenufa - 2 
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 8
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 4
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11

Jenufa / Weill / Telemann


----------



## pjang23

Ornstein Glazunov Weill

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Jenufa - 2
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 8
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 15
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 4
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ornstein / Janacek: Jenufa / Alfonso

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Jenufa - 3
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 8
Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 17
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 4
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ornstein / Weill / Janacek: Sonata

*Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12*
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Jenufa - 3
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 7
*Ornstein: Piano Quintet - 19*
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 4
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 12
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Jenufa - 3
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 4
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Copland : Fanfare for the Common Man / Alfonso / Schubert

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op.83 - 9
Copland : Fanfare for the Common Man - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Jenufa - 3
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11


----------



## Aecio

Dear Mika,

We may say that the fanfare for the common man is already on the list since Copland used it as the fourth movement of his 3rd symphony...


----------



## Mika

Aecio said:


> Dear Mika,
> 
> We may say that the fanfare for the common man is already on the list since Copland used it as the fourth movement of his 3rd symphony...


I copied this from wikipedia:

Note that the Fanfare in the Fourth Movement is not a direct copy of the stand-alone work Fanfare for the Common Man. There are numerous subtle changes, including a new introduction (a woodwind duet begins the Fourth Movement,) two key changes, and different percussion parts.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika:

Debussy / Janacek Sonata / Telemann

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Jenufa - 3
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 8
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11


----------



## GreenMamba

After berghansson

Janacek Sonata / Haydn / Glazunov

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 3
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after GreenMamba:

Scriabin / Telemann / Glazunov

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 3
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 12
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11


----------



## science

after Nereffld:

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 3
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11

Jenufa / Copland / Scriabin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit / Telemann / Copland

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 13
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 2
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 12
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Alfonso / Weill / Scriabin

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 15
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 2
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 12
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Bruch / Telemann / Janacek

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 15
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 2
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 9
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 13
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Alfonso Bruch

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 16
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 2
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 9
Ravel: Sonatine - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 13
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Alfonso Copland Schubert

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 18
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 3
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 2
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 9
Ravel: Sonatine - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 13
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Janacek sonata / Scriabin / Bruch

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 18
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 3
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 2
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 11
Ravel: Sonatine - 2
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 13
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Janacek sonata / Ravel / Glazunov

Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 18
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 3
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 2
Glazunov: Raymonda - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 5
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 13
Ravel: Sonatine - 3
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 13
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio:


Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 18
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 5
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 2
Glazunov: Raymonda - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 13
Ravel: Sonatine - 3
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 12
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12

Copland / Jenufa / Telemann


----------



## Mika

after science:

*Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" - 20*
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 6
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 2
Glazunov: Raymonda - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 13
Ravel: Sonatine - 3
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 12
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12

Alfonso / Copland / Bruch


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"

After Mika:

Telemann / Franck / Copland

Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 5
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 13
Ravel: Sonatine - 3
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 14
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Ravel Janacek

Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 5
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 12
Ravel: Sonatine - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 14
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bruch / Telemann / Janacek

Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 5
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 11
Ravel: Sonatine - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 15
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Weill / Copland / Haydn

Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 6
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 11
Ravel: Sonatine - 4
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 15
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Gatto:

Debussy / Ravel / Schubert

Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 6
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 11
Ravel: Sonatine - 5
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 15
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 14


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Ravel/Haydn/Scriabin

Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 6
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 3
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 11
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 15
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 14[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Telemann / Franck / Copland

Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 5
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 11
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 1
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 17
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 14


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Janacek Sonata / Debussy / Schubert

Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 5
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 13
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 17
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Bruch / Telemann / Janacek

Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 12
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 5
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 12
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 18
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 14


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Scriabin Weill

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 12
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 5
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 6
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 12
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 18
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Jenufa / Copland / Bruch

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 6
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 8
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 12
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 18
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 13


----------



## science

after PG:


Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 8
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 9
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 12
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Telemann: Paris Quartets - 18
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12

Copland / Jenufa / Weill


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 9
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 12
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
*Telemann: Paris Quartets - 19*
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12

Copland / Telemann / Bruch


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Copland / Bloch / Ravel

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 12
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 9
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 12
Ravel: Sonatine - 6
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## Ramako

After Nereffid

Haydn/Glazunov/Copland

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janacek: Jenufa - 9
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 12
Ravel: Sonatine - 6
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Ramako

Janacek/Ravel/Weill

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janacek: Jenufa - 9
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 14
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Glazunov Copland

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janacek: Jenufa - 9
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 14
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 4
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 16
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11

Janacek VS / Jenufa / Scriabin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium / Franck / Copland

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 16
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Haydn / Copland

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 12
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 8
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 16
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Weill / Copland / Ravel

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 12
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 16
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 6
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 13


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Janacek Sonata / Copland / Bruch

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 18
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 6
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Nielsen/Ravel/Bloch

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 18
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 2
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Debussy / Janacek Sonata / Weill

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
*Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano - 19*
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 2
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets 
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano


Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 4
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 2
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after berghansson:

Weill / Bloch / Haydn

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 2
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 14


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Lauridsen / Franck / Debussy

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 4
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 14


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 4
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 7
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 16

Weill / Haydn / Bruch


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Ravel Haydn

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 4
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 10
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 16


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Weill Scriabin Haydn

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 4
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
*Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11*
*Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins - 18*


----------



## Mika

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets 
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins

New board:

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 4
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Scriabin / Janacek / Debussy

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 10
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 4
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Bruch/Haydn83/Scriabin

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 12
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 4
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Lauridsen / Haydn 83 / Copland

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 12
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 6
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Scriabin / Lauridsen / Bruch

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 7
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 14


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Bloch Janacek

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Janacek: Jenufa - 10
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 7
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 16


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 7
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 16

Copland / Janacek / Debussy


----------



## GreenMamba

After science

Bloch / Janacek / Glazunov

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Janacek: Jenufa - 12
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 7
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 16


----------



## Mika

After GM

Scriabin Lauridsen Janacek

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 8
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
*Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 - 18*


----------



## mmsbls

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72

New board:

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 8
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Bruch / Haydn / Bloch

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 13
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 8
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8


----------



## Ramako

After mmsbls

Haydn/Haydn/Copland

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 13
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 6
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 8
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after Ramako:

Haydn 83 / Lauridsen / Glazunov

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 13
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 9
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 2
Ravel: Sonatine - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid:

Debussy / Nielsen / Franck

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 13
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 9
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 8


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Lauridsen / Franck / Copland

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 13
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Bruch/Ravel/Glazunov

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 15
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 9


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 17
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 9

Bruch / Copland / Lauridsen


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Tavener: The Protecting Veil / Bruch / Ravel

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
*Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83 - 18*
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 8
*Janacek: Jenufa - 11*
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83

Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 2


----------



## pjang23

Bach Glazunov Copland

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 8
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 2


----------



## Feathers

After pjang23:

Haydn Ravel Copland

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 8
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 10
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 9
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 2


----------



## Mika

After Feathers:

Tavener Lauridsen Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 8
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 9
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 4


----------



## mmsbls

@Trout: Thanks for nominating the Lauridsen. I don't think I had ever heard anything by him, but I just heard O Magnum Mysterium and Les Chansons des Roses. Both are beautiful. 

After Mika:

Lauridsen / Ravel / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 8
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Janacek: Jenufa - 11
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 13
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 10
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Tavener / Janacek / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 8
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Janacek: Jenufa - 12
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 13
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 10
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Granados/Janacek/Tavener

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 8
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Janacek: Jenufa - 13
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 13
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 10
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 5


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Janacek: Jenufa - 15
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 12
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 10
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 5

Janacek / Copland / Lauridson


----------



## pjang23

Bach Bloch Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 8
Janacek: Jenufa - 15
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 12
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 10
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 5


----------



## Ramako

After pjang

Haydn/Haydn(SQ)/Copland

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 8
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 10
Janacek: Jenufa - 15
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 12
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 10
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Ramako:

Copland / Janacek / Haydn Hen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Janacek: Jenufa - 16
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 12
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 10
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 5


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Franck / Janacek: Jenufa / Debussy

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Janacek: Jenufa - 17
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 12
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 10
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Lauridsen / Ravel / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Janacek: Jenufa - 17
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 11
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Debussy / Tavener / Glazunov

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Janacek: Jenufa - 17
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 11
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 6


----------



## Mika

After berghansson

Jenufa / Tavener / Haydn SQ

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Janacek: Jenufa - 19
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 11
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Janacek/Ravel/Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Janacek: Jenufa - 21
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 12
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 7


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa

After Aecio:

Lauridsen / Franck / Copland

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 16
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 12
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 7



mmsbls said:


> @Trout: Thanks for nominating the Lauridsen. I don't think I had ever heard anything by him, but I just heard O Magnum Mysterium and Les Chansons des Roses. Both are beautiful.


Thanks for listening and I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 16
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 11
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 9

Tavener / Copland / Ravel


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Glazunov / Lauridsen / Ravel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
*Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10*
*Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10*
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
*Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium - 17*
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 10
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 9
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 10
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto

Ravel / Haydn: Sym / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 12
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 9


----------



## pjang23

Bach Ravel Bach

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 3
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 13
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 9


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Ravel Tavener Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 3
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 15
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 10


----------



## Ramako

After Mika

Haydn/Haydn/Copland

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 3
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 15
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after Ramako:

Granados / Tavener / Debussy

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 3
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 9
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 15
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 11


----------



## Mika

Ramako said:


> After Mika
> 
> Haydn/Haydn/Copland


Have you considered anything else than Haydn ? Actually this pisses me off a bit.


----------



## science

Mika said:


> Have you considered anything else than Haydn ? Actually this pisses me off a bit.


Probably best not to take it too seriously.... Life is short.

after Nereffid:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 3
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 16
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 11

Copland / Ravel / Franck


----------



## Ramako

Mika said:


> Have you considered anything else than Haydn ? Actually this pisses me off a bit.





science said:


> Probably best not to take it too seriously.... Life is short.


Well, I can be more fair-handed if you like, but I was under the impression that we were supposed to vote for our favourites combined with a pseudo-sense of objectivity; at least that is how I have voted, combined with tactical thinking. I have only advanced 1 Haydn piece since I started here because I liked it, rather than because I thought it deserved to be here.

Believe me I am at least as, if not more, drawn to Haydn in my own listening than I am voting here. Most of my other favourites have been voted in long ago. I also notice that there is a general tendency towards voting for late 19th century/20th century works at the moment - which is great, and is part of people's tastes - but not mine. There are also Renaissance works which I like and will usually support. When someone, like me, likes Classical, we are usually spending most of our time with 2 composers: that is the nature of the period.

However, looking back I have negatively voted for Copland far too much, for which I do definitely apologise.

I have in fact tried not to suggest as many Haydn works as I would like to, believe me, for this reason. However usually someone else puts them forward which makes me happy. Nevertheless I shall stop voting for them if it is annoying.


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Ravel/Bach/Tavener

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 2
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Ravel: Sonatine - 18
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 10


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine

Bach21 Bloch HaydnSQ

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 10


----------



## Mika

Ramako said:


> Well, I can be more fair-handed if you like, but I was under the impression that we were supposed to vote for our favourites combined with a pseudo-sense of objectivity; at least that is how I have voted, combined with tactical thinking. I have only advanced 1 Haydn piece since I started here because I liked it, rather than because I thought it deserved to be here.
> 
> Believe me I am at least as, if not more, drawn to Haydn in my own listening than I am voting here. Most of my other favourites have been voted in long ago. I also notice that there is a general tendency towards voting for late 19th century/20th century works at the moment - which is great, and is part of people's tastes - but not mine. There are also Renaissance works which I like and will usually support. When someone, like me, likes Classical, we are usually spending most of our time with 2 composers: that is the nature of the period.
> 
> However, looking back I have negatively voted for Copland far too much, for which I do definitely apologise.
> 
> I have in fact tried not to suggest as many Haydn works as I would like to, believe me, for this reason. However usually someone else puts them forward which makes me happy. Nevertheless I shall stop voting for them if it is annoying.


I was too rough, sorry for that. Maybe I took this project too seriously . I have nothing against the Haydn. Actually this negative vote is pretty difficult for me. Maybe the optional negative vote mode, like in Amazon project, suits better for me.


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Tavener Copland Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 12
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Handel: Eight Great Suites / Haydn: Hen / Copland

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 4
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 12
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Debussy / Tavener / Haydn Hen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 4
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Tavener / Bloch / Debussy

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 4
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Handel / Tavener / Glazunov

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 4
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 4
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 16


----------



## pjang23

Bach21 Bloch Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 6
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 4
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Granados/Handel/Glazunov

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 6
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 6
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 16


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Franck / Glazunov / Copland

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 6
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 6
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 16


----------



## science

after Trout:
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 6
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3
*Tavener: The Protecting Veil - 17*

Granados / Tavener / Debussy


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil

New board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 6
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Copland / Bloch / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 6
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 12
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 10
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After Paulie,

Debussy/ Haydn Hen / Copland

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 6
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

After GM

Copland Granados Debussy

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 6
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 13
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 5
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 11
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika

Copland / Haydn Hen / Glazunov

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 6
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 15
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 12
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Bach21 Debussy

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 7
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 15
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 12
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Haydn Hen/Debussy/Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 6
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 15
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 4
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 14
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3


----------



## pjang23

Corrected:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 7
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 15
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 14
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Haydn: Hen / Handel / Copland

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 7
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 14
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 6
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 16
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bloch / Glazunov / Haydn: String Quartets

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 7
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 14
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 16
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Haydn Hen / Nielsen / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 7
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 14
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 18
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika:

Debussy / Copland / Handel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 7
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 15
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 12
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 18
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 4


----------



## pjang23

Bach21 Glazunov Copland

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 14
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 12
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 18
Nielsen: Flute concerto - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Franck / Handel / Copland

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 13
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 12
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 18
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Nielsen/Haydn Hen/Glazunov

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 13
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 12
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 19
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio

Bloch / Copland / Bach 21

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 8
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 14
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 12
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 19
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6


----------



## science

after PG: 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 8
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 14
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 21
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6

Haydn Symphony / Granados / Debussy


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"

New board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 8
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 14
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Copland Granados Debussy

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 8
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 16
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Copland / Handel / Debussy

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 8
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
*Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man - 18*
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6


----------



## Nereffid

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man


New Board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 8
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Granados/Handel/Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 8
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 13
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Bach21 Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 13
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître / Bloch / Handel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 13
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke / Franck / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 13
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 15
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5

Granados / Messiaen / Bloch


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra / Nyman: Water Dances / Granados

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 14
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 2
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 1


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls:

Delibes: Coppélia/ Nyman / Debussy

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 8
Delibes: Coppélia - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 14
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 2
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 2


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mika

Haydn String / Debussy / Glazunov

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 9
Delibes: Coppélia - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 14
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 2
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Green:

Debussy / Messiaen / Delibes

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 11
Delibes: Coppélia - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 14
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 2
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 2


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Nyman/Messiaen/Boulez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 11
Delibes: Coppélia - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 14
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 2
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 4


----------



## Mahlerian

After Aecio

Boulez/Debussy/Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 12
Delibes: Coppélia - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 14
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 2
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 4


----------



## pjang23

Bach21 Bloch Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 12
Delibes: Coppélia - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 14
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 2
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Debussy / Delibes / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 14
Delibes: Coppélia - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 14
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 2
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Franck / Byrd / Granados

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 14
Delibes: Coppélia - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, Op.37 - 13
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 2
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 14
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 15
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 2
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 4

Granados / Delibes / Bach 21


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Kernis / Nyman / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 14
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 15
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 4
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Boulez/ Nyman / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 14
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 15
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 4
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Granados/Messiaen/Byrd

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 14
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 17
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 4
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

After Aecio

Boulez/Debussy/Glazunov

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 15
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 17
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 4
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Byrd / Kernis / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 4
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 15
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 7
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 17
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 5
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Debussy / Glazunov / Bach 21

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 4
*Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 17*
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 17
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
*Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10*
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 5
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 4
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 17
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 5
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 6


----------



## Trout

There is no enshrinement quite yet since Granados also has 17 points. The board should still be:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 4
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 17
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 8
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 17
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 5
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 6


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Glazunov Granados

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 4
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 19
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 16
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 5
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

Trout said:


> There is no enshrinement quite yet since Granados also has 17 points. The board should still be:


Oh that is a big mistake...probably doesn't help I had only woken up minutes before posting that perhaps haha


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Debussy Delibes Granados

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 4
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 21
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 15
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 5
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Kernis / Nyman / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 4
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 21
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 15
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 7
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

PaulieGatto said:


> Oh that is a big mistake...probably doesn't help I had only woken up minutes before posting that perhaps haha


Haha! Nice try! Let me... 

Messiaen / Debussy / Byrd

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
*Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux - 22*
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 15
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 7
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 15
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 7
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Berghansson

Poulenc/Messiaen/Byrd

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 15
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 7
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 7
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 2


----------



## GreenMamba

After Aecio

Haydn/Nyman/Delibes

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 15
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 12
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 7
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 8
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 2


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Bloch Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 15
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 7
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 8
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 2


----------



## science

after pjang23;

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37 - 17
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 7
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 8
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 2

Granados / Delibes / Haydn


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37

new board: 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 7
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 8
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Kernis / Nyman / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 9
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 9
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Bloch / Glazunov / Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Glazunov: Raymonda - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 9
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 9
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 2


----------



## Trout

removed...


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Boulez/Messiaen/Faure

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 9
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 9
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 2


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Kernis / Handel / Poulenc

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 11
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 9
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 1


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Boulez Byrd Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Glazunov: Raymonda - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 11
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 9
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 1


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Mozart/Haydn/Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Glazunov: Raymonda - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 11
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 9
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 1


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 11
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 9
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 1

Franck / Delibes / Handel


----------



## Mahlerian

After science

Boulez/Messiaen/Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 13
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Glazunov: Raymonda - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 11
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 8
Poulenc: Clarinet sonata - 1


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Franck / Handel / Poulenc

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 13
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 11
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 8


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Mozart Boulez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 12
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 12
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 11
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 8


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Boulez Nyman Kernis

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 14
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 12
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 10
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Kernis / Nyman / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 14
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 12
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 12
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Boulez / Bloch / Kernis

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 16
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Glazunov: Raymonda - 12
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 11
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10


----------



## science

after PG:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 18
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 11
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10

Boulez / Franck / Glazunov


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître


Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 11
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Mozart/Haydn/Byrd

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 11
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Kernis / Byrd / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 13
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Kernis / Nyman / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 9
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 15
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10


----------



## pjang23

Bach21 Bloch Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 15
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Kernis Nyman Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 17
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Dvorak/Kernis/Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra - 18
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra

Glazunov Bloch Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 13
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 13
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10

Messiaen / Delibes / Handel


----------



## Trout

After science:

Byrd / Glazunov / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Delibes: Coppélia - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 14
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Glazunov / Bloch / Mozart

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Delibes: Coppélia - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 16
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Nyman / Mozart / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Delibes: Coppélia - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Glazunov: Raymonda - 16
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Glazunov / Delibes / Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
*Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11*
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
*Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11*
*Glazunov: Raymonda - 18*
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
*Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 11*
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
*Nyman: Water Dances - 11*


----------



## Mika

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda

New Board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Messiaen / Bloch / Mozart

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11


----------



## GreenMamba

After Nereffid

Carlos Chavez Sinfonia India (Sym. No. 2) / Bloch / Delibes

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 12
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba:

Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV / Messiaen / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11


----------



## Trout

I am not quite sure what to do with Le Chasseur Maudit. I had liked it when I nominated it, but I have somewhat lost interest in it recently, so I suppose I shall just leave it there and nominate something new.

After berghansson:

Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto / Handel / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Nyman / Mozart / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmbls:

Bloch / Delibes / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 2


----------



## GreenMamba

Bloch seemed to go in the wrong direction. I think 12 is correct.

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 12
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 2


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Mozart Messiaen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 14
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 2


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 13
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 12
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 15
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 2

Messiaen / Franck / Bloch


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 13
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 17
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 2

Messiaen / Crumb / Franck


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Handel / Haydn / Prokofiev

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 13
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 17
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid:

Messiaen / Crumb / Bloch

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 12
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 4
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
* Messiaen: Catalog of Birds - 19*
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds

New board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 11
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 12
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 4
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 1


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Part Bach21

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 14
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 4
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 1


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Prokofiev / Part / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 14
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 4
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bloch / Chavez / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 16
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 4
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Nyman / Mozart / Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 16
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 12
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Bloch / Pärt / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
*Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra - 18*
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
*Nyman: Water Dances - 11*
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra

New board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Part/Nyman/Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 10
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 12
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After Aecio

Bach 21 / Pärt / Dvorak

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 12
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 12
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after GreenMamba:

Bach 21 / Handel / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 14
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 11
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 3


----------



## pjang23

Bach21 Part Mozart

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 16
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 2
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 11
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Crumb / Prokofiev / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 16
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 4
Delibes: Coppélia - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 11
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Delibes / Chavez / Handel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 16
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 4
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Byrd / Prokofiev / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 16
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 4
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 10
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Nyman / Mozart / Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 16
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 13
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 4


----------



## Trout

Fixing the collision:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 16
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Nyman: Water Dances - 12
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Bach 21 / Nielsen / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
*Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" - 18*
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
*Nyman: Water Dances - 11*
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## Nereffid

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"


New board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 1
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## Mika

After Nereffid:

Elgar : Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20 / Nyman / Handel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 4
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 1
Elgar : Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 9
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 12
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Dvorak/Part/Bach

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 3
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 3
Elgar : Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 9
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 12
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## pjang23

Bach Elgar Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10 Op.51 - 3
Elgar : Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20 - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 9
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 12
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Handel / Byrd / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 3
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 11
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Crumb / Pärt / Händel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 5
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 10
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## Mika

After Berghansson:

Pärt / Crumb / Händel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 9
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mika

Pärt / Chavez / Elgar

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 2
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 9
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## pjang23

Part Elgar Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 9
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 10
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Prokofiev / Byrd / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 9
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 9
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Delibes / Chavez / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 3
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 9
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 9
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Nyman / Elgar / Crumb
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 5
Delibes: Coppélia - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 9
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Pärt Crumb Händel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 4
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Nielsen/Elgar/Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 7


----------



## Nereffid

After Aecio:

Part / Handel / Delibes

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 9
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
*Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Pärt: Berliner Messe - 19*
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 7


----------



## Nereffid

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe

New board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 5
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 9
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 7


----------



## pjang23

Elgar Bach Handel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 6
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Byrd / Prokofiev / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 6
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Nyman: Water Dances - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Delibes / Chavez / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 6
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Nyman: Water Dances - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 8


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Delibes / Crumb / Byrd

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 6
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Delibes: Coppélia - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Nyman: Water Dances - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Nyman / Elgar / Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 6
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Nyman: Water Dances - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Crumb / Nielsen / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 6
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 8
Delibes: Coppélia - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 8
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Berghansson

Nyman/Mozart/Handel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 6
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 8
Delibes: Coppélia - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 8


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 6
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 8
Delibes: Coppélia - 16
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 8

Delibes / Franck / Mozart


----------



## pjang23

Delibes Bach Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Delibes: Coppélia - 18
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Nyman / Elgar / Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Delibes: Coppélia - 18
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Delibes / Crumb / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Delibes: Coppélia - 20
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Byrd / Prokofiev / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Delibes: Coppélia - 20
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 9


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Byrd / Delibes / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 14
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Delibes: Coppélia - *21*
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 9


----------



## Mika

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia

New board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 14
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 9


----------



## science

after Mika:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 2
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 14
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 10

Boccherini / Prokofiev / Handel 

The Prokofiev is op. 125, right?


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Boccherini/Nyman/Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 4
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 14
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Chavez / Nyman / Byrd

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 4
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Byrd / Prokofiev / Nyman

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 4
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 15
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11



science said:


> The Prokofiev is op. 125, right?


Yes.


----------



## mmsbls

After Tout:

Nyman / Elgar / Byrd

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 4
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 14
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Nyman / Boccherini / Byrd

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 5
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Nyman: Water Dances - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11

Boccherini / Mozart / Byrd


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances

New board: 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11


----------



## pjang23

Byrd Bach Prokofiev

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 7
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 14
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Boccherini / Mozart / Elgar

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 9
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 14
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 10


----------



## GreenMamba

After Nereffid:

Byrd / Chavez / Elgar

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 9
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 16
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba:

Crumb / Prokofiev / Mozart

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 9
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 16
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Byrd / Franck / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 9
*Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke - 18*
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke

New board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Elgar / Mozart / Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Boccherini Elgar Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 3
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11


----------



## science

after Mika:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 4
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11

Boccherini / Dvorak / Chavez


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Boccherini / Handel / Prokofiev

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 15
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 4
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Dvorak/Boccherini/Bach

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 16
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 6
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Boccherini / Crumb / Mozart

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
*Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 Retreat from Madrid - 18*
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 6
*Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 11*
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 6
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music / Prokofiev / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 6
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 2


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Elgar Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 6
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 12
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 2
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Elgar / Mozart / Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 6
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 14
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 2
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 2


----------



## Bone

After mmsbls

Crumb / Elgar / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 6
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 15
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 11
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 2
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Bone: 

Crumb / Prokofiev / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 6
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 15
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 12
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 2
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 2


----------



## Mika

After Berghansson

Elgar Crumb Händel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 6
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 17
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 12
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 2
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 2


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Elgar/Schubert/Vaughan Williams

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 6
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 - 19
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 12
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 1


----------



## mmsbls

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20

New Board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 6
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 12
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mozart / Dvorak / Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 12
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 1


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Vaughan Williams / Prokofiev / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 6
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 13
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Chavez / Haydn / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 13
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 3


----------



## Trout

I think this is a beautiful version of the Vaughan Williams piece for anyone who is interested:






Part 2:


----------



## Mika

After GM

Prokofiev VW Händel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 15
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 4


----------



## science

after Mika:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 12
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 17
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 4

Prokofiev / Schubert / Mozart


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Crumb / Prokofiev / Mozart

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 13
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 11
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 18
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Berghansson

Mozart/Haydn/VW

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 13
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 12
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 18
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 3


----------



## Bone

After Aecio

Crumb / Mozart / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 15
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 18
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 3


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Mozart Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 14
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 18
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Prokofiev / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 14
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 19
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Dvorak / Crumb

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 13
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 16
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 19
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Grisey: Les espaces acoustique / Crumb / Mozart

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 15
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 19
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 5


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Prokofiev Bach Mozart

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 14
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
*Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 21*
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 5


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125

New board: 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 5
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 14
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto - 21
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 5


----------



## science

after Mika:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 14
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 5

Franck / Schubert / Haydn


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Crumb / Ligeti: Cello Sonata / Mozart

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 16
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 1
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 5


----------



## Bone

After berghansson (wish you hadn't picked on Wolfgang, though....)

Crumb / Schubert / Chavez 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 18
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 1
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 13
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 5


----------



## Trout

After Bone:

Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres / Vaughan Williams / Mozart

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 18
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 1
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 12
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Dvorak / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 18
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 1
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 14
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 6


----------



## pjang23

Mozart RVW Dvorak

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 18
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 1
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 16
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 7


----------



## Mika

Sorry Mozie, but Crumb should finish first.

after pjang23:

Crumb Ligeti Mozart 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 20
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 15
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 7


----------



## science

after Mika:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 20
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 14
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 7

Khachaturian / Franck / Mozart


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Chavez / Crumb / Bach

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 2
*Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV - 21*
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 2
*Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 14*
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 14
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 7


----------



## Bone

After PaulieGatto

Mozart / Schubert / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 2
*Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" - 16*
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 7


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"

Bach Schubert Haydn

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Couperin / Vaughan Williams / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 8


----------



## Mika

We are lacking quite a many Haydn London symphonies, so I will add one. Ramako can take care the rest 

After Trout:

Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major / Ligeti / Händel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Dvorak/Haydn/Ligeti

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 1
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Vaughan Williams / Dvorak / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 3
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 1
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 10


----------



## Mika

Mika said:


> We are lacking quite a many Haydn London symphonies, so I will add one. Ramako can take care the rest
> 
> After Trout:
> 
> Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major / Ligeti / Händel
> 
> Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
> Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
> Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
> Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 8
> Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
> Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
> Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
> Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 2
> Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 8
> Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
> Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 3
> Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 4
> Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 10
> Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 8


Aargh, I was skipped and no one noticed .


----------



## Nereffid

Schubert seems to have lost some points according to the latest board.

Revised (including Mika's post):

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 3
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 10


----------



## Nereffid

Hmm, forgot to do a vote myself:

Vaughan Williams / Schubert / Grisey

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 5
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 3
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 12


----------



## GreenMamba

After Nereffid

Khachaturian / Chavez / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba:

Ligeti / Dvorak / VW

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 12
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 11


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Vaughan Williams / Couperin / Dvorak

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 2
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Bartok/Haydn/Couperin

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Chavez / Grisey / Bach

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 13


----------



## pjang23

RVW Bach Dvorak

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Dvorak / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 4
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Bartok Vaughan Williams Händel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 4
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 11
*Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music - 18*


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music

New board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 4
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 11


----------



## science

after Mika's vote and Trout's post:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 4
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 13

Schubert / Franck / Dvorak


----------



## Nereffid

after Science:

Schubert / Bartok / Khachaturian

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 5
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 3
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Bartok / Khachaturian / Grisey

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 15


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
*Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485 - 17*


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Chavez / Couperin / Dvorak

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Janáček: Taras Bulba / Couperin / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 9
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 2
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1


----------



## Mika

After Trout :

Haydn SQ / Grisey / Bach

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 2
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dvorak / Haydn: Symphony / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 8
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn : Symphony No. 93 in D major - 4
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 2
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 2
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1

Franck / Haydn symphony / Haydn SQ


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Ligeti / Bartok / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 2
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1


----------



## Aecio

After Berghansson

Dvorak/Khatchakurian/Bach

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 8
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 13
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 2
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 5
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1


----------



## pjang23

Reger Bach Bartok

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 13
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 2
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 5
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

pjang

Khach, Dvorak, Couperin

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 14
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 2
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 7
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Toddlertoddy:

Janacek / Grisey / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 14
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 5
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 4
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 7
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Dvorak / Haydn Sym / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 16
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 4
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 7
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 16
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 6
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 8
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2

Janacek / Khachaturian / Bach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Couperin / Janacek / Ligeti

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 16
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 10
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 7
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 8
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Dvorak Haydn SQ Reger

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 7
*Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51 - 18*
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 7
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 8
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 1


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51

New board: 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 7
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 8
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 1


----------



## science

Interesting milestone of a sort - for the first time we've been more than 100 enshrinements without a work by Beethoven. (We had made it about 84 without one from Mozart.) 

I'm really glad we've covered that "canonical" material, but I'm also glad that we're getting beyond it to some other interesting stuff!


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Ravel/Khachaturian/Ligeti

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 7
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 1


----------



## pjang23

Reger Bach Khachaturian

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 6
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 7
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 8
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3


----------



## science

As of 982: 


44 Beethoven

43

42

41 JS Bach, Mozart

40 

39

38

37 Brahms

36 

35 Schubert

34

33

32 J Haydn

31

30

29

28

27

26

25

24

23

22

21 R Schumann

20 Debussy

19 Bartók, Dvořák, Tchaikovsky

18 Ravel, Shostakovich

17 

16 Mendelssohn

15 Mahler, Prokofiev, Sibelius

14 R Strauss

13 Chopin

12 Liszt

11 Fauré, Handel, Rachmaninoff, Stravinsky

10 Elgar 

9 Janáček, Ligeti, Schoenberg, Vaughan Williams

8 Bruckner, Messiaen, Saint-Saëns, Verdi, Wagner

7 Berlioz, Grieg, Ives

6 Barber, Britten, Josquin, Scriabin

5 Berg, Byrd, Copland, Medtner, Monteverdi, Palestrina, Pärt, Vivaldi, Webern

4 Adams, Boccherini, Bruch, Enescu, Franck, Glazunov, Lutosławski, Mussorgsky, Poulenc, Puccini, Purcell, Respighi, Schnittke

3 Biber, Bizet, Borodin, Dowland, Falla, Gershwin, Glass, Gounod, Hindemith, Nielsen, Penderecki, Rameau, Reger, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Satie, D Scarlatti, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Walton, Weber

2 Albéniz, Arensky, CPE Bach, Bax, Bernstein, Boulez, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Chausson, Corelli, Crumb, Delibes, Dukas, Dutilleux, Feldman, Gesualdo, Glière, Gluck, Granados, Gubaidulina, Honegger, Hummel, Khachaturian, Kodály, Korngold, Lassus, Machaut, Martinů, Myaskovsky, Paganini, Pérotin, Rossini, Schütz, Smetana, Spohr, Stockhausen, J Strauss II, Takemitsu, Tallis, Taneyev, Tavener, Telemann, Victoria, Zelenka

1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Alfonso el Sabio, Allegri, Alwyn, JC Bach, Balakirev, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Bloch, Boito, Bomtempo, Brian, Brumel, Canteloube, Carter, Charpentier, Cherubini, Clementi, Corigliano, Couperin, Delius, Dohnányi, Donizetti, Duckworth, Dufay, Duruflé, Farrenc, Gabrieli, Ginastera, Goldmark, Golijov, Gombert, Górecki, Harris, M Haydn, Henze, Hildegard, Holst, Ibert, Kernis, Kraus, Lalo, Langgaard, Lauridsen, Leoncavallo, Lully, Marcello, Mascagni, Mathieu, Milhaud, Moeran, Mompou, Monn, Mosolov, Nyman, Ockeghem, Offenbach, Orff, Ornstein, Pachelbel, Pergolesi, Piazzolla, Raff, Rautavaara, Rebel, Revueltas, Riley, Rodrigo, Rott, Roussel, Rzewski, Salonen, Scelsi, Schuman, C Schumann, Shchedrin, Sor, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Taverner, Tippett, Tveitt, Vasks, Weill, Widor, Wolf, Xenakis, Zemlinsky


----------



## Mika

science said:


> As of 982:
> 
> 44 Beethoven
> 
> 43
> 
> 42
> 
> 41 JS Bach, Mozart
> 
> 40
> 
> 39
> 
> 38
> 
> ...


Get Ready. Cantata king Bach is coming


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Chavez / Ligeti / Khachaturian

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 7
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 7
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3


----------



## science

Mika said:


> Get Ready. Cantata king Bach is coming


Haydn the Symphonist is on his way too.... And Schubert has been doing well with lieder. The question is who will get to 100 first?

I wonder if Cantata #147 is in the works?


----------



## science

after PG:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 11
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 8
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 7
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3

Franck / Janacek / Bach


----------



## Mika

After science:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 13
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 8
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 7
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3

Haydn SQ / Nielsen / Franck


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Couperin / Janacek / Reger

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 13
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 7
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Khachaturian / Chavez/ Grisey

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 13
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba:

Ligeti / Ravel / Couperin

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 7
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 13
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Bartok/Couperin/Grisey

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 13
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Reger Bach Couperin

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 13
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Respighi: Feste Romane / Couperin / Ligeti

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 1
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Chavez / Grisey / Bartok

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 2


----------



## science

after PG: 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 6
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 2

Khachaturian / Franck / Bartok


----------



## Mika

Let's archive this Haydn thing next.

after science:



Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 7
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 2

Haydn SQ / Ligeti / Bach


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika:

Ligeti / Bartok / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 2


----------



## pjang23

Bach Hummel Khachaturian

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 1
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 10
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 2


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Haydn/Reger/Bach

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 1
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 9
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 10
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Janacek / Haydn / Khachaturian

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
*Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11*
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
*Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" - 18*
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 1
*Janáček: Taras Bulba - 11*
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 1
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 11
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 2


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Janacek / Respighi / Reger

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 1
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 13
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

(deleted post)


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Janacek / Respighi / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 1
Janáček: Taras Bulba - 15
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Janacek / Hummel / Ravel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
*Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10*
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
*Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10*
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 2
*Janáček: Taras Bulba - 17*
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 4


----------



## Nereffid

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba

New board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 6
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 2
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Hummel / Haydn / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 7
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 4
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Khachaturian / Chavez / Reger

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 7
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 4
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Green Mamba:

Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 / Ligeti / Couperin

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 7
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 4
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 4 
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Reger Hummel Ligeti

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 7
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 5
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 4 
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Respighi / Couperin / Ligeti

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 7
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 5
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 6 
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hummel / Haydn / Chavez
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 2
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 7
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 6
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Couperin / Grisey / Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 7
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 6
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## science

after PG: 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 7
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 13
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 8
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 6
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2

Khachaturian / Franck / Bartok


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 7
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 15
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 6
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2

Khachaturian / Ligeti / Couperin


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Khachaturian/Hummel/Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 8
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - 17
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 6
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janacek: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janacek: Jenufa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvorak: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto

After Aecio:

Couperin / Respighi / Reger

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 12
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 8
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Lyadov Bach Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 12
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 8
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23: 

Chavez / Couperin / Hummel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 13
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 7
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## Mika

after PG: 

Couperin / Bartok / Reger

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 15
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 7
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hummel / Haydn / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 13
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## science

had a collision - 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 15
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After collision:

Ligeti / Schumann / Bach

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 15
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Berganssohn

Ravel/Couperin/Ligeti

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 9
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 2
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3[/QUOTE]


----------



## pjang23

Lyadov Bach Ligeti

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Hummel / Haydn / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Couperin / Respighi / Ligeti

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
*Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres - 18*
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 8
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres

New board:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 9
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 8
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 12
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 8
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3

Franck / Hummel / Bartok


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 12
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 12
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 4
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3

Ligeti / Franck / Händel


----------



## Mika

Current board on Spotify:


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Lyadov Franck

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 14
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Hummel / Haydn / Chavez

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 3
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 2
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 16
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Grisey / Ligeti / Händel

Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 5
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 1
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 16
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges' / Respighi / Reger

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 2
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 5
Handel: Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433 - 1
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 16
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 9
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## science

after Trout:

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 - 18
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3

Hummel / Respighi / Handel (out)


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85

New board: 

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 2
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## Mika

after science:

Andriessen : De Staat / Grisey / Franck

Andriessen : De Staat - 2
Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 2
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 7
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Chavez / Andriessen / Respighi

Andriessen : De Staat - 3
Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 2
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 9
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 9
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Bartok/Reger/Ligeti

Andriessen : De Staat - 3
Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 2
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 9
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Bach Reger Haydn

Andriessen : De Staat - 3
Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 2
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 9
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Alkan / Respighi / Ligeti

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 4
Andriessen: De Staat - 3
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 8
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Alkan / Haydn / Chavez

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 6
Andriessen: De Staat - 3
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Bach Grisey Bartok

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 6
Andriessen: De Staat - 3
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 14
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 6
Andriessen: De Staat - 3
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 14
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 8
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3

Haydn / Franck / Ligeti


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Ligeti / Schumann / Franck

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 6
Andriessen: De Staat - 3
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 14
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after berghansson:

Andriessen / Haydn / Reger

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 6
Andriessen: De Staat - 5
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 14
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Bach Mendelssohn Respighi

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 6
Andriessen: De Staat - 5
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 16
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 9
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Alkan / Respighi / Reger

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 8
Andriessen: De Staat - 5
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 16
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Alkan / Haydn / Grisey

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 10
Andriessen: De Staat - 5
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 16
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Bach Andriessen Haydn

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 10
Andriessen: De Staat - 6
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 18
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Ligeti / Andriessen / Alkan

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 9
Andriessen: De Staat - 7
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 18
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 10
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 12
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Paulie:

Ligeti / Bartok / Haydn

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 9
Andriessen: De Staat - 7
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 18
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 14
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## science

after berghanson: 

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 9
Andriessen: De Staat - 7
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 18
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 12
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 13
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4

Franck / Haydn / Ligeti


----------



## Trout

After science:

Alkan / Respighi / Ligeti

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 11
Andriessen: De Staat - 7
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 18
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 12
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 12
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 1
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Bach Haydn

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 11
Andriessen: De Staat - 7
*Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" - 19*
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 12
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 12
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 11
Andriessen: De Staat - 7
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 12
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 12
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Ligeti / Grisey / Haydn

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 11
Andriessen: De Staat - 7
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 12
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 14
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

After PaulieGatto

Haydn / Chavez / Nielsen

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 11
Andriessen: De Staat - 7
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 12
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 14
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4


----------



## Mika

After GreenMamba

Ligeti Grisey Schumann

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 11
Andriessen: De Staat - 7
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 12
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 16
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 11
Andriessen: De Staat - 7
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 13
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 16
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3

Respighi / Franck / Haydn


----------



## Nereffid

After science:

Alkan / Andriessen / Schumann

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 13
Andriessen: De Staat - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 13
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 16
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid:

Ligeti / Schumann / Respighi

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 13
Andriessen: De Staat - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 13
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 18
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 5
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 3
Nielsen: Flute Concerto - 1
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Lyadov Nielsen

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 13
Andriessen: De Staat - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 9
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 13
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 18
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 5
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Bartok/Mendelssohn/Chavez

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 13
Andriessen: De Staat - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 13
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 18
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 6
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder / Respighi / Reger

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 13
Andriessen: De Staat - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 13
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 18
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 6
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 1
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Alkan / Mendelssohn / Grisey

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 15
Andriessen: De Staat - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 13
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 18
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 1
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 2


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ligeti / Tippett : A Child of Our Time / Alkan

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 14
Andriessen: De Staat - 8
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 13
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 20
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 1
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3
Tippett : A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Andriessen / Ligeti / Respighi

*Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 14*
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 13
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
*Ligeti: Cello Sonata - 21*
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 1
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3
Tippett : A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 14
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 13
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 1
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3
Tippett : A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 2


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Wagner / Alkan / Reger

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 15
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 13
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3
Tippett : A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 15
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 15
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3
Tippett : A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 4

Franck / Respighi / Bartok


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Schumann / Grisey / Respighi

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 15
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 8
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 15
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 7
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Chavez / Lyadov / Mendelssohn

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 15
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 15
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 6
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 4


----------



## pjang23

Nielsen Mendelssohn Bartok

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 15
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 15
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 4


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Franck Tippett Alkan

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 14
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 17
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 2
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Alkan / Mendelssohn / Grisey

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 16
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 17
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 8
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 2
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 2
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 4


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Nielsen / Mendelssohn / Tippett

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 16
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 17
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 4
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 4


----------



## pjang23

Lyadov Nielsen Respighi

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 16
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 17
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 5
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 15
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 19
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 5
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 4

Franck / Haydn / Alkan


----------



## Trout

After science:

Wagner / Respighi / Schumann

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 15
Andriessen: De Staat - 10
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 19
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 5
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 1
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Andriessen / Tippett / Alkan

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 14
Andriessen: De Staat - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 19
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 5
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 2
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatt:

Alkan / Mendelssohn / Grisey

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 16
Andriessen: De Staat - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 19
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 5
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 4
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 2
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Alkan / Nielsen / Ravel

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 18
Andriessen: De Staat - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 19
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 6
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 2
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 6


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Tippett / Alkan / Schumann

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 19
Andriessen: De Staat - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 19
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 6
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 3
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 4
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 6


----------



## pjang23

Nielsen Schumann Haydn

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 19
Andriessen: De Staat - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 19
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 3
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 4
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Wagner / Respighi / Ravel

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 19
Andriessen: De Staat - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 19
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 4
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Bartok / Schumann / Franck

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 19
Andriessen: De Staat - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 18
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 4
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 21
Andriessen: De Staat - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 19
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 4
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8

Alkan / Franck / Respighi


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Alkan / Mendelssohn / Grisey

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 23
Andriessen: De Staat - 12
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 19
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 4
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Andriessen / Grisey / Franck

Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 23
Andriessen: De Staat - 14
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 18
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 4
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8


----------



## Trout

science, did you mean to vote against Respighi instead of Bartok since you took a point off the former and not the latter?


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Alkan Grisey Andriessen

*Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33 - 25*
Andriessen: De Staat - 13
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 18
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 4
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8


----------



## science

Trout said:


> science, did you mean to vote against Respighi instead of Bartok since you took a point off the former and not the latter?


Hmmm. I was considering which to vote against and it seems like I didn't actually make up my mind! It's ok to leave it as it happened. I'll edit my post to reflect that.


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

New board: 

Andriessen: De Staat - 13
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 18
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 4
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8


----------



## Mika

science said:


> Hmmm. I was considering which to vote against and it seems like I didn't actually make up my mind! It's ok to leave it as it happened. I'll edit my post to reflect that.


I wonder if this negative vote was there only for sorting out some 'unwanted troublemaker posts'. If so making it optional would be suitable solution.


----------



## Nereffid

after new board posted by science:

Franck / Tippett / Bartok

*Andriessen: De Staat - 13*
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
*Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit - 20*
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8


----------



## Nereffid

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
991. Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit


New board:

Andriessen: De Staat - 13
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 8
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8


----------



## pjang23

Nielsen Schumann Respighi

Andriessen: De Staat - 13
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 10
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8


----------



## science

Mika said:


> I wonder if this negative vote was there only for sorting out some 'unwanted troublemaker posts'. If so making it optional would be suitable solution.


We can consider it.

The hardest part of voting, for me anyway, is the negative vote, and it seems to hurt pieces I support! But I think it has served a purpose, at least up to now.

Our board is getting progressively more obscure. Right now we've got five works I personally haven't heard. I regard this as a good thing, and it's only going to get better. At some point our board will feature a lot of obscure works and at that time I'd really advocate us eliminating the negative vote.

In the other project, optional negative votes were taken personally. It was violent. In this one as far as I can tell that isn't happening. So rather than making it optional, in order to avoid anger, I'd prefer just doing away with it altogether.

But it isn't up to me of course. Everyone should have a say, and I'd suggest that since he's putting in so much work, Trout's say should count about double!


----------



## science

After pjang23: 

Andriessen: De Staat - 14
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 10
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8

Respighi / Andriessen / Haydn


----------



## PaulieGatto

After science:

Andriessen / Chavez / Respighi

Andriessen: De Staat - 16
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 10
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 2
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 8


----------



## Mika

science said:


> We can consider it.
> 
> The hardest part of voting, for me anyway, is the negative vote, and it seems to hurt pieces I support! But I think it has served a purpose, at least up to now.
> 
> Our board is getting progressively more obscure. Right now we've got five works I personally haven't heard. I regard this as a good thing, and it's only going to get better. At some point our board will feature a lot of obscure works and at that time I'd really advocate us eliminating the negative vote.
> 
> In the other project, optional negative votes were taken personally. It was violent. In this one as far as I can tell that isn't happening. So rather than making it optional, in order to avoid anger, I'd prefer just doing away with it altogether.
> 
> But it isn't up to me of course. Everyone should have a say, and I'd suggest that since he's putting in so much work, Trout's say should count about double!


We have around 10 regular participants here and I don't want to scare anyone out (I nailed Ramako already , so I am happy whatever we decide. Negative votes are difficult to me also. Too easily it goes modern works against older ones and negative votes are bullets for that fight. I guess actual position doesn't make any difference anymore, except number 1000, which is reserved for Grisey


----------



## Nereffid

I too find it hard to choose a negative vote on many occasions. But if we drop negative voting, then don't we run the risk of the board becoming too long eventually?


----------



## Trout

Thanks, science. I have been thinking of suggesting we change the format once we get to 1000 works if we still wished to continue which would include dropping the negative vote. I think the idea on the other forum of nominating and seconding works to get recommended will be a more expedient and efficient way of creating a list; however, the project may move too fast for its own good, i.e. we may not have enough time to listen to the works that others present and we may run out of ideas fairly quickly. Possibly extending the time between votes will somewhat solve this issue. This is just an idea, however, and if people prefer the method that has worked for the first 1000 works, then I suppose that we do not need to alter it.

I also think that if we do continue with the old method, then I am in favor of removing the negative vote, but I think a limit should be enforced in case someone wants to just nominate works of a certain composer which would throw off the balance of the list.


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Wagner / Nielsen / Ravel

Andriessen: De Staat - 16
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 1
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ades : Asyla, Op. 17 / Andriessen / Bartok

Ades : Asyla, Op. 17 - 2
Andriessen: De Staat - 17
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 11
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 1
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 10


----------



## mmsbls

I think it's important for us to have time to listen to new works. As science pointed out, the further we go, the more unknown works we each will see. I'm not sure how best to allow time for listening. I'm somewhat agnostic about the negative vote. I think it has served a useful purpose, but there can be a sense of feeling attacked by others' votes so I would be happy to keep or remove it.

I do like Trout's idea of seconding a nomination. Perhaps we could have two parts to the board. One would be the normal voting board where people vote on works. The other could be a nomination board where works await a second nomination in order to be placed on the voting board. The nomination board could get large if many works are not seconded so perhaps we could have a time limit. Works would be nominated with a "time stamp date". If they are not seconded within a certain amount of time, they would be removed from the nomination board. The time would have to be long enough to allow people to listen to new works.


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mendelssohn / Nielsen / Chavez

Ades : Asyla, Op. 17 - 2
Andriessen: De Staat - 17
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 12
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 1
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 10


----------



## GreenMamba

Nereffid said:


> I too find it hard to choose a negative vote on many occasions. But if we drop negative voting, then don't we run the risk of the board becoming too long eventually?


If nothing else, negative votes help create the gap of seven. A piece can be up by four and be pushed through in one post. Then the piece that received the negative attracts the positive votes. It's like they take turns to pass through.


----------



## science

I imagine that the seconding process would be almost entirely a formality: explicitly or implicitly, we would second each others' nominations in return for having ours seconded. It would just be polite behavior. 

A long time ago, someone suggested not allowing a work to get enshrined unless at least two people have voted for it. We could work that out fairly easily. When only one person has voted for a work, an initial for her would follow that work's score, and would be deleted when a second person voted for that work. For instance: 

Beethoven: Symphony #5 - 2 - science 

And then when someone else votes for it: 

Beethoven: Symphony #5 - 4 

That is approximately equivalent to the idea of having a nominating board, but it makes seconding just a touch more costly. If we want to make it even more costly, we can stipulate that a +1 vote isn't enough for a second: it must receive a +2 vote from at least two participants. 

That would also move us closer to the standard talkclassical method. I've been hoping that when this project completes we can start over using that method. So, paradoxically, I'd like us NOT to get too similar to that method within this project so that we can more easily justify restarting with the other method later. 

Anyway, that would slow us down just a tiny little bit. I think all but a few works get voted on by more than one person, but in just a few cases it would slow us down because we would have a work at the top needing a second person to vote. And at least occasionally it would be hard to find. 

If we really want to slow ourselves down, all we have to do is increase the amount needed for enshrinement. I'd estimate that changing it from 7 to 8 would probably add 6-12 hours to each enshrinement; moving it to 9 would probably add at least a full day. In other words, it would approximately double our enshrinement time. 

Removing the negative vote would slow us down too, but I'm not sure by how much. Hard for me to figure that. But the reason I'd favor removing the negative vote is that the board is becoming increasingly obscure, so it's harder and harder for us to pick a negative vote with good reason. 

So those are some of our options.

Also, I'd recommend a conservative approach to changing the game. Let's change only 1 or 2 rules at a time, because any rule changes might have unforeseen consequences, and we might get ourselves in quite a jam!


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Lyadov Nielsen

Ades : Asyla, Op. 17 - 2
Andriessen: De Staat - 17
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 1
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Bartok / Grisey / Mendelssohn

Ades : Asyla, Op. 17 - 2
Andriessen: De Staat - 17
Bartok: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chavez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 14
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 "posthume" - 1
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 10


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Wagner / Respighi / Ravel

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Andriessen: De Staat - 17
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 14
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Andriessen / Grisey / Mendelssohn

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Andriessen: De Staat - 19
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 9
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## science

after PG:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Andriessen: De Staat - 20
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 9
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11

Scriabin / Andriessen / Wagner


----------



## mmsbls

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
991. Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit
992. Andriessen: De Staat

New Board:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 9
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn / Lyadov / Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Mendelssohn / Grisey / Respighi

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 9
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 17
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika


Mendelssohn/Schumann/Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Schumann / Bartok / Respighi

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 14
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 2
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11

Scriabin / Mendelssohn / Bartok


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
991. Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit
992. Andriessen: De Staat
993. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 

New board: 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 13
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Trout

After science:

Respighi / Wagner / Bartok

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## Mika

Number 1000 at April Fools'. Let's make it happen.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Grisey / Wagner / Nielsen

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 10
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Nielsen / Lyadov / Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 9
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 12
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 13


----------



## pjang23

Nielsen Schumann Wagner

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 9
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 14
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Nielsen Grisey Respighi

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 16
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

William Tell / Nielsen / Schumann

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 2
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 17
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 2
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ades / Grisey / Haydn

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 4
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 11
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 17
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 2
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## pjang23

Nielsen Faure Bartok

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 4
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 1
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 11
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
*Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" - 19*
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 2
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
991. Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit
992. Andriessen: De Staat
993. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 
994. Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 4
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 1
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 11
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 2
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bowen: Viola Concerto / Lyadov / Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 4
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 2
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 1
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 13
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 2
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Shostakovich / Chavez / Wagner

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 4
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 2
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 1
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 13
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Mika

After GreenMamba

Respighi / Haydn / Lyadov

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 4
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 2
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 1
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Shostakovich/Faure/Ades

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 11
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 2
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 2
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Grisey / Bartok / Lyadov

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 2
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 2
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## pjang23

Faure Schumann Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 2
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 4
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 11
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Respighi / Shostakovich / Scriabin

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 2
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 4
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 11
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 7
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Chavez / Grisey / Schumann

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 2
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 4
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 7
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Mika

after PG

Respighi Tippett Bowen

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 1
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 4
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 18
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 7
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## science

after Mika:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 1
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 4
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) - 19
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 7
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11

Scriabin / Respighi / Chavez


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
991. Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit
992. Andriessen: De Staat
993. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 
994. Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
995. Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)

New board:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 1
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 4
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 7
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bowen / Lyadov / Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 3
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 4
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 11
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 7
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Wagner / Shostakovich / Chavez

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 3
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 4
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 11
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 8
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Bartok / Schumann / Wagner

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 14
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 3
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 4
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 11
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 8
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Bowen / Lyadov / Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 14
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 5
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 4
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 8
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 14
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 5
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 4
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 8
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11

Grisey / Scriabin / Wagner


----------



## pjang23

Faure Lyadov Chavez

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 14
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 5
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 8
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Bartok Grisey Lyadov

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 16
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 5
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 8
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bartok/Shostakovich/Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 18
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 5
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 9
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Bartok / Grisey / Lyadov

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
* Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46 - 20*
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 5
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 9
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
991. Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit
992. Andriessen: De Staat
993. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 
994. Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
995. Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
996. Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46

New board:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 5
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 9
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11


----------



## pjang23

Lyadov Debussy Wagner

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 5
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 1
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 9
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 5
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 1
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 14
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 9
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 10

Scriabin / Grisey / Schumann


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bowen / Lyadov / Chavez

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 7
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 1
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 14
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 15
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 9
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Wagner / Shostakovich / Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 7
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 1
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 15
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Lyadov / Shostakovich / Bowen

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 6
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 1
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 11
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## Mika

I see, that biggest risk for the future of this project is too few persons giving votes. Now it is Easter time, but still maximum 10 persons on busy day makes me wonder. Any ideas, howto get more people in?


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika

Lyadov / Grisey / Shostakovich

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 6
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 1
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 14
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 19
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Wienawski/Bowen/Chavez

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 7
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 8
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 1
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 14
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 19
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 12
Wienawski: Violin Conc. #2 - 2


----------



## GreenMamba

After Aecio

Tippett / Chavez / Wagner

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 7
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 1
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 14
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 19
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 11
Wienawski: Violin Conc. #2 - 2


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Wagner / Shostakovich / Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 7
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 1
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 19
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 11
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 13
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Lyadov Shostakovich

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 7
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 3
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
*Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake - 20*
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 13
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 2


----------



## pjang23

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
991. Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit
992. Andriessen: De Staat
993. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
994. Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
995. Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
996. Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46
997. Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 7
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 3
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 13
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bowen / Wieniawski / Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 9
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 3
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 13
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 3


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 8
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 3
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 13
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 3

Scriabin / Haydn / Bowen


----------



## science

Mika said:


> I see, that biggest risk for the future of this project is too few persons giving votes. Now it is Easter time, but still maximum 10 persons on busy day makes me wonder. Any ideas, howto get more people in?


I have no idea! But my sense is that participation right now is about as good as it has ever been.


----------



## Mika

after science:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 7
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 3
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 15
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 3

Wagner Chavez Bowen


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Chavez / Ades / Faure

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 4
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 7
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 12
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 3
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 5
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 15
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Wienawski/Bowen/Ades

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 8
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 12
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 3
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 5
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 15
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Debussy / Schumann / Haydn

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 8
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 12
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 5
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 15
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Faure Debussy Chavez

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 8
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 15
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 5


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg/Berg/Tippett

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 1
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 8
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 7 - 2
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 15
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Wagner / Berg / Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 2
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 8
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 11
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 7 - 2
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 17
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bowen / Wieniawski / Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 2
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 7 - 2
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 17
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 2
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 7 - 2
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 17
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 6

Scriabin / Haydn / Fauré


----------



## ptr

after science:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 4
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 7 - 3
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 16
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 6

Berg/Schoenberg/Wagner

/ptr


----------



## Mika

after science:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 7 - 3
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
*Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder - 18*
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 6

Wagner/Berg/Scriabin

p.s. mmsbls: your bowen act has been recorded. Get ready for my Segerstam attack 

p.p.s. I was a bit too early. Daylight saving time causes some headache to me


----------



## Trout

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
991. Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit
992. Andriessen: De Staat
993. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
994. Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
995. Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
996. Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46
997. Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake
998. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder

New board:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 7 - 3
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 6

Mika, your vote appears to be fine, having took place more than 9 hours from your previous one.


----------



## Mika

Strange. I see me post time stamp as 16:38. Correct time here is 19:00 now.


----------



## ptr

Mika said:


> Strange. I see me post time stamp as 16:38. Correct time here is 19:00 now.


Check what time zone You have selected in You user prefs!

/ptr


----------



## Mika

ptr said:


> Check what time zone You have selected in You user prefs!
> 
> /ptr


Thanks, I was in Brussels. Now I am in Baghdad


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Grisey / Chavez / Haydn

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 12
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 7 - 3
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 6


----------



## Mika

fixed chamber symphony opus number

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 12
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 12
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika's fixing:

Grisey / Schoenberg / Chavez

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 14
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 4
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

Mika said:


> fixed chamber symphony opus number


My mistake!


----------



## Mahlerian

After berghansson

Berg/Schoenberg/Tippett

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 14
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Faure Scriabin

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 8
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 14
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Chopin: Fantasie in F minor / Shostakovich / Schumann

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 2
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 8
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 14
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 11
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bowen / Wieniawski / Grisey

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 2
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 8
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 13
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 11
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 7


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 11
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 2
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 8
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 15
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 11
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 6
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 7

Grisey / Scriabin / Bowen


----------



## Mika

after science:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 2
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 8
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 17
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 11
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 7

Grisey / Tippett / Bowen


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Grisey / Tippett / Scriabin

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 2
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 8
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Grisey: Les espaces acoustique - 19
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 11
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 7


----------



## science

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
991. Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit
992. Andriessen: De Staat
993. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
994. Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
995. Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
996. Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46
997. Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake
998. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
999. Grisey: Les espaces acoustique

New board:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 2
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 8
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 11
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 7


----------



## ptr

After Science's Summary:

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 9
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 1
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 8
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 6
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 11
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 7

Berg/Schoenberg/Chopin

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

After PTR

Debussy/Schostakovich/Schoenberg

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 9
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 1
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 10
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Schumann Haydn

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 9
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 1
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 9
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 2
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 11
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 7

Scriabin / Chopin / Shostakovich


----------



## Mahlerian

after science

Schoenberg/Berg/Bowen

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 10
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 9
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 2
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 11
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Shostakovich / Chopin / Scriabin

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 10
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 9
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 11
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 13
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Wieniawski / Schoenberg / Chávez

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 10
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 9
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 10
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 13
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Chávez / Berg / Shosta

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 11
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 9
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Chávez / Ades / Debussy

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 4
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 11
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 9
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Vaughan Williams/Bowen/Tippett

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 4
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 11
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 2
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Schoenberg/Berg/Chopin

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 4
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 2
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 2
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9

/ptr


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Shostakovich / Chopin / Chavez

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 4
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 10
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 13
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 2
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bowen / Wieniawski / Adès

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 13
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 2
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 10


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

VW / Chavez / Wieniawski 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 12
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Berg/Schoenberg/Faure

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 14
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Faure Debussy Bowen

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 14
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 11
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Chavez / Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano / Shostakovich

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 14
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 11
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 16
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 1
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 13
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Chavez / Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano / Shostakovich

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 14
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 11
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 2
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 14
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 11
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 2
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 13
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9

Scriabin / Shostakovich / Debussy


----------



## Aecio

After Science

VW/Bowen/Nancarrow

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 14
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 1
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 13
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 6
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## Mika

Come on guys. With single action we are in 1000. You know, what I am talking about


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

VW/Nancarrow/Debussy

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 14
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chávez: Sinfonia India - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 10
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 2
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 13
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9

/ptr


----------



## Mika

This is for you, Hugo 

After ptr

Chavez/Nancarrow/Berg

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
*Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 13*
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
*Chávez: Sinfonia India - 20*
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 10
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 3
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 13
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## pjang23

We made it! 

901. Schubert: Rosamunde
902. Copland: Rodeo
903. Prokofiev: Symphony #7
904. Rossini: La Cenerentola
905. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
906. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
907. Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908. Henze: El Cimarrón
909. Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910. Martinů: Field Mass
911. Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor
912. Elgar: Sea Pictures
913. Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914. Marcello: Oboe Concerto
915. Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
916. Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918. Sor: Etudes for guitar
919. Honegger: Symphony #2
920. Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op. 60
921. Shostakovich: Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
922. Haydn: Symphony #102
923. Salonen: Violin Concerto
924. Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2, op. 87
925. Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor
926. Reger: Böcklin Suite, op. 128
927. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 BWV 1055
928. Busoni: Doktor Faust
929. Liszt: Trois Études de Concert
930. Barber: Piano Concerto
931. Mompou: Musica callada (quiet music)
932. Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343
933. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934. Haydn: Symphony #92 "Oxford"
935. Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas
936. Gliere: Harp Concerto
937. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938. Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
939. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940. Ives: Symphony #2
941. Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942. Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943. Fauré: Nocturnes
944. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
946. Adams: Shaker Loops
947. Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948. Chopin: Waltzes
949. Dowland: Fourth Booke of Songes "A Pilgrimes Solace"
950. Ornstein: Piano Quintet
951. Alfonso el Sabio: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952. Telemann: Paris Quartets
953. Janáček: Sonata for Violin & Piano
954. Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
955. Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
956. Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957. Janáček: Jenůfa
958. Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959. Ravel: Sonatine
960. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
961. Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963. Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux
964. Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op.37
965. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
966. Kernis: Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra
967. Glazunov: Raymonda
968. Messiaen: Catalog of Birds
969. Bloch: Schelomo for Cello and Orchestra
970. Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
971. Pärt: Berliner Messe
972. Delibes: Coppélia
973. Nyman: Water Dances
974. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
976. Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977. Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978. Crumb: Makrokosmos, Vol. I-IV
979. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
981. Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982. Dvořák: String Quartet #10, op. 51
983. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984. Janáček: Taras Bulba
985. Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
986. Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987. Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988. Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989. Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990. Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
991. Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit
992. Andriessen: De Staat
993. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
994. Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
995. Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
996. Bartók: 2 Pictures, Sz.46
997. Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake
998. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
999. Grisey: Les espaces acoustique
1000. Chávez: Sinfonia India

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 13
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 3
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9

Debussy Schumann Shostakovich


----------



## Mahlerian

After pjang23

Berg/Schoenberg/Scriabin

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 15
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 3
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 8
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Vaughan Williams / Berg / Debussy

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 16
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 9
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 3
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 10
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 16
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 3
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 10
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9

Scriabin / Haydn / Schoenberg


----------



## science

Trout, would you like me to start the new thread?


----------



## Trout

Sure, you can start the new thread; however I think we should solidify the rules first, including any possible changes. We could continue with the current format and just drop the negative vote since the works are becoming increasingly obscure or we could try a new process altogether, e.g. the nominating and seconding one on the other forum which may be more expedient and efficient.


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Berg / Tippett / Scriabin

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 18
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 3
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 10
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## Mika

I liked this nomination idea from science. At first there is work name and your name. Whenever second name comes work is ready for additional votes. We could even make it so, that three support nominees are needed. We can keep negative votes, even though I think this nomination rule will make negative votes unnecessary


----------



## science

Ok, let's have a little vote. I'll start the new thread when we get this settled. Put something recognizably yours (initials or whatever) after your choices (you can see how I've done it): 

1. The negative vote: 
1a. Leave it the way it is.
1b. Make it optional.
1c. Eliminate it. - science 
1d. I have no preference.

2. Nominations: 
2a. No nominations (the way it is) - science
2b. Require a second.
2c. Require a third. 
2d. I have no preference.


----------



## Mika

1. The negative vote: 
1a. Leave it the way it is.
1b. Make it optional.
1c. Eliminate it. - science, Mika (if Nominations (second or third) wins, otherwise 1a)
1d. I have no preference.

2. Nominations: 
2a. No nominations (the way it is) - science
2b. Require a second.
2c. Require a third. - Mika 
2d. I have no preference.


----------



## ptr

1. The negative vote:
1a. Leave it the way it is.
1b. Make it optional.
1c. Eliminate it. - ptr
1d. I have no preference.

2. Nominations:
2a. No nominations (the way it is)
2b. Require a second. - ptr
2c. Require a third.
2d. I have no preference

/ptr


----------



## Mika

Maybe we should check also how many of us will still continue this project after rule renewal. IMHO there are so few of us, that losing three or more persons make this project obsolete


----------



## science

1. The negative vote: 
1a. Leave it the way it is.
1b. Make it optional.
1c. Eliminate it. - science, ptr, Mika (if Nominations (second or third) wins, otherwise 1a)
1d. I have no preference.

2. Nominations: 
2a. No nominations (the way it is) - science
2b. Require a second. - ptr
2c. Require a third. - Mika 
2d. I have no preference.


----------



## Mika

Comment from Nereffid is valid also : If there is no negative vote, howto prevent continuous board growing? My proposal was this Nomination round


----------



## Trout

1. The negative vote: 
1a. Leave it the way it is.
1b. Make it optional. - Trout
1c. Eliminate it. - science, ptr, Mika (if Nominations (second or third) wins, otherwise 1a)
1d. I have no preference.

2. Nominations: 
2a. No nominations (the way it is) - science
2b. Require a second. - ptr
2c. Require a third. - Mika 
2d. I have no preference. - Trout



Mika said:


> Comment from Nereffid is valid also : If there is no negative vote, howto prevent continuous board growing? My proposal was this Nomination round


Well, we could put a limit on the size of the board like there used to be (at 25 works, I believe).


----------



## GreenMamba

1. The negative vote: 
1a. Leave it the way it is. - green mamba
1b. Make it optional. - Trout
1c. Eliminate it. - science, ptr, Mika (if Nominations (second or third) wins, otherwise 1a)
1d. I have no preference.

2. Nominations: 
2a. No nominations (the way it is) - science
2b. Require a second. - ptr, green mamba
2c. Require a third. - Mika 
2d. I have no preference. - Trout


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. The negative vote: 
1a. Leave it the way it is. - green mamba
1b. Make it optional. - Trout
1c. Eliminate it. - science, ptr, Mika, berg (if Nominations (second or third) wins, otherwise 1a)
1d. I have no preference.

2. Nominations: 
2a. No nominations (the way it is) - science
2b. Require a second. - ptr, green mamba, berg
2c. Require a third. - Mika 
2d. I have no preference. - Trout


----------



## pjang23

1. The negative vote:
1a. Leave it the way it is. - green mamba
1b. Make it optional. - Trout
1c. Eliminate it. - science, ptr, Mika, berg (if Nominations (second or third) wins, otherwise 1a)
1d. I have no preference. pjang23

2. Nominations:
2a. No nominations (the way it is) - science
2b. Require a second. - ptr, green mamba, berg, pjang23
2c. Require a third. - Mika
2d. I have no preference. - Trout


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. The negative vote:
1a. Leave it the way it is. - green mamba
1b. Make it optional. - Trout
1c. Eliminate it. - science, ptr, Mika, berg, PG (if Nominations (second or third) wins, otherwise 1a)
1d. I have no preference. pjang23

2. Nominations:
2a. No nominations (the way it is) - science
2b. Require a second. - ptr, green mamba, berg, pjang23, PG
2c. Require a third. - Mika
2d. I have no preference. - Trout


----------



## mmsbls

1. The negative vote:
1a. Leave it the way it is. - green mamba
1b. Make it optional. - Trout
1c. Eliminate it. - science, ptr, Mika, berg, PG (if Nominations (second or third) wins, otherwise 1a)
1d. I have no preference. pjang23, mmsbls

2. Nominations:
2a. No nominations (the way it is) - science
2b. Require a second. - ptr, green mamba, berg, pjang23, PG, mmsbls
2c. Require a third. - Mika
2d. I have no preference. - Trout


----------



## Aecio

mmsbls said:


> 1. The negative vote:
> 1a. Leave it the way it is. - green mamba, Aecio
> 1b. Make it optional. - Trout
> 1c. Eliminate it. - science, ptr, Mika, berg, PG (if Nominations (second or third) wins, otherwise 1a)
> 1d. I have no preference. pjang23, mmsbls
> 
> 2. Nominations:
> 2a. No nominations (the way it is) - science
> 2b. Require a second. - ptr, green mamba, berg, pjang23, PG, mmsbls, Aecio
> 2c. Require a third. - Mika
> 2d. I have no preference. - Trout


----------



## Nereffid

1. The negative vote:
1a. Leave it the way it is. - green mamba, Aecio
1b. Make it optional. - Trout
1c. Eliminate it. - science, ptr, Mika, berg, PG, Nereffid (if Nominations (second or third) wins, otherwise 1a)
1d. I have no preference. pjang23, mmsbls

2. Nominations:
2a. No nominations (the way it is) - science
2b. Require a second. - ptr, green mamba, berg, pjang23, PG, mmsbls, Aecio, Nereffid
2c. Require a third. - Mika
2d. I have no preference. - Trout


----------



## Mika

Looks like we have clear winners.


----------



## science

Yup, I think so. We'll eliminate the negative vote and require seconding. 

I'm wondering about the logistics of it. There have been two proposals that I remember, one of having separate rounds of nominations followed by voting, and one of requiring at least two people to vote for the work. I'm not known for having a strong imagination but I can't think of how either of those would work in a practical sense. 

The problem with the first is we'll have to decide a bunch of stuff - when do we stop the regular voting to start a round of nominations, how many do we nominate at once, do all the things on a board have to be enshrined before we nominate more, etc.... We can work it out, but we have to do that before starting. 

(Personally, I'm against this two-round system anyway primarily because it is too similar to the traditional talkclassical method of making lists. When this project is finished, I hope to use that method to make a separate, complimentary list. We can start that whenever we want. But I'd like to keep the two projects methodologically distinct so that this project doesn't seem to delegitimize the later project. I know that's a highly idiosyncratic line of thought that probably no one but me will find compelling. Regardless, that's my perspective.)

I guess the way the second would work is that we'd have to forbid a person voting for her nomination again until it'd been seconded. If we let a person vote up a work (without negative voting!) until it's in the lead, we'll have to second it just to get it out of the way for other works to be enshrined. That renders the seconding process a mere formality. 

If we forbid voting on it, then we'll get a list of nominated works that require seconding. I imagine we can keep that list with the main board, something like this: 

Brahms: German Requiem - Aecio 
Mozart: Don Giovanni - mika 
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - science 
Verdi: Aida - Trout 

Bach: Mass in B minor - 11 
Beethoven: Symphony #5 - 1
Stravinsky: Rite of Spring - 6
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 5 

I guess you can figure that out. The top list is things that have been nominated but not seconded, with a note of who nominated them. Once they are seconded we can put them on the bottom board with a point. So it appears that Beethoven's fifth has just been seconded. 

Would that be a good enough way of keeping track of nominations and secondings? 

The next problem I see for us to deal with is the potential growth in the list of nominations. What I recommend is that no one can have more than one nomination up at a time. Using that hypothetical board as an example, I wouldn't be able to nominate something else until Tchaikovsky's piano concerto got seconded. Of course if I see that no one is seconding it, when it's my turn to vote again I could withdraw it and nominate something else. One more issue is that if a work is nominated by someone who stops participating, if it hasn't been seconded, after a week or so we'll just delete it ourselves. With these rule, our list of nominations can never get longer that the number of active participants we have here (about 10 usually). 

I'm not too worried about the main board growing too large because things will get enshrined, so it'll constantly be trimmed. But if it does grow too much, we can agree to limit its size. Perhaps 15 would be good - 25 might be too large aesthetically since there'll be the list of nominations above it. 

My last thought for your consideration is that the seconding ought to cost something, in order to prevent it from being a mere formality that we automatically do for each other on a tacit tit-for-tat basis. I propose that seconding a nomination requires using either a +1 or +2 vote, and that the seconded work joins the main board with that number of points. For example, using the hypothetical board above, I might second the Brahms and Mozart with a vote like this: "Brahms / Mozart." In that case I move the Brahms and Mozart to the main board with 2 points for Brahms and one for Mozart. 

How does all this strike y'all?


----------



## Mika

science said:


> If we forbid voting on it, then we'll get a list of nominated works that require seconding. I imagine we can keep that list with the main board, something like this:
> 
> Brahms: German Requiem - Aecio
> Mozart: Don Giovanni - mika
> Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - science
> Verdi: Aida - Trout
> 
> Bach: Mass in B minor - 11
> Beethoven: Symphony #5 - 1
> Stravinsky: Rite of Spring - 6
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 5
> 
> I guess you can figure that out. The top list is things that have been nominated but not seconded, with a note of who nominated them. Once they are seconded we can put them on the bottom board with a point. So it appears that Beethoven's fifth has just been seconded.
> 
> Would that be a good enough way of keeping track of nominations and secondings?


Yes


science said:


> The next problem I see for us to deal with is the potential growth in the list of nominations. What I recommend is that no one can have more than one nomination up at a time. Using that hypothetical board as an example, I wouldn't be able to nominate something else until Tchaikovsky's piano concerto got seconded. Of course if I see that no one is seconding it, when it's my turn to vote again I could withdraw it and nominate something else. One more issue is that if a work is nominated by someone who stops participating, if it hasn't been seconded, after a week or so we'll just delete it ourselves. With these rule, our list of nominations can never get longer that the number of active participants we have here (about 10 usually).
> 
> I'm not too worried about the main board growing too large because things will get enshrined, so it'll constantly be trimmed. But if it does grow too much, we can agree to limit its size. Perhaps 15 would be good - 25 might be too large aesthetically since there'll be the list of nominations above it.
> 
> My last thought for your consideration is that the seconding ought to cost something, in order to prevent it from being a mere formality that we automatically do for each other on a tacit tit-for-tat basis. I propose that seconding a nomination requires using either a +1 or +2 vote, and that the seconded work joins the main board with that number of points. For example, using the hypothetical board above, I might second the Brahms and Mozart with a vote like this: "Brahms / Mozart." In that case I move the Brahms and Mozart to the main board with 2 points for Brahms and one for Mozart.
> 
> How does all this strike y'all?


Agree this also


----------



## ptr

Sounds fine to me, slightly more complicated, but fine..

As this is a Gentleman's/woman's sport, would it make it "to" complicated to ask You not to vote on the piece's you nominate at all? (Sort of a proactive negative vote?)

And for me as a newbie, is there a consensus on what works we are allowed to nominate (or not to), I have not done any homework (  ), are fx. works used in previous rounds exempt?

/ptr


----------



## science

ptr said:


> Sounds fine to me, slightly more complicated, but fine..
> 
> As this is a Gentleman's/woman's sport, would it make it "to" complicated to ask You not to vote on the piece's you nominate at all? (Sort of a proactive negative vote?)
> 
> And for me as a newbie, is there a consensus on what works we are allowed to nominate (or not to), I have not done any homework (  ), are fx. works used in previous rounds exempt?
> 
> /ptr


There'd be no point in nominating things that have already been enshrined, but otherwise it's fair game.

What is the simpler way you were thinking of? I'd prefer simpler, I just couldn't think of a practical, simpler way.


----------



## Mika

This is getting better and better. I like this ptr idea to not vote own nominations. Can we kind of keep nominee's name there all the time to make sure he/she is not giving votes to his/her nominations?


----------



## ptr

science said:


> There'd be no point in nominating things that have already been enshrined, but otherwise it's fair game.


I'll have to digest the enshrined master list!



> What is the simpler way you were thinking of? I'd prefer simpler, I just couldn't think of a practical, simpler way.


I'm not sure I have a soulution? But I much prefer to keep anything as *KISS* as possible without dumbing down!

My proactive thinking about not voting for one's own nominations is that it could be reasonably easy to keep something afloat with one's own votes (Unsubstantiated Hypothesis?) and that it would perhaps make the whole thing "even more" interesting?

/ptr


----------



## mmsbls

I'm happy with science's suggestions for the format of the board and the process of nominating and seconding.


----------



## Trout

Would one turn consist of a +2, +1, and nomination vote or would the nomination vote be included in either the +2 or +1 vote? If it is the latter, I think the number of points should be kept next to a nomination until it passes it passes a fixed threshold (possibly 3 or 4 points from at least 2 people) to be included on the voting list.

I am not so keen on the idea of having only 1 spot per person on the nomination list as I think it may result in standstills in the voting, at which point people will just support others' works mainly just to free up space on the list instead of their recommending of the pieces. Perhaps it would be best to simplify the format, as you suggested, to just one simple nomination/voting list in which pieces are added to the enshrinement list once they pass a certain threshold of points.


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Would one turn consist of a +2, +1, and nomination vote or would the nomination vote be included in either the +2 or +1 vote? If it is the latter, I think the number of points should be kept next to a nomination until it passes it passes a fixed threshold (possibly 3 or 4 points from at least 2 people) to be included on the voting list.
> 
> I am not so keen on the idea of having only 1 spot per person on the nomination list as I think it may result in standstills in the voting, at which point people will just support others' works mainly just to free up space on the list instead of their recommending of the pieces. *Perhaps it would be best to simplify the format, as you suggested, to just one simple nomination/voting list in which pieces are added to the enshrinement list once they pass a certain threshold of points.*


I don't understand what this means. You mean, rather than being enshrined by having a 7 point lead, have a number of points a work has to reach to be enshrined?


----------



## GreenMamba

I'll confess i'm losing track of this discussion here, but:

1. Instead of negative votes: what if a work started losing points after a while. E.g., every time one piece passes through, every current piece loses 1 point. A piece with little support would eventually fade off the list (is this what we're worried about?) Although it would be unfair if a new piece dropped before it got steam...maybe that would be fun. Or maybe someone can track entry post #s and we could subtract after every x posts. 

2. Not voting for your own works: do we mean never? That wouldn't be much fun, and would lead to me wishing someone else would nominate my favorite works (I'd hate to have side deals made).


----------



## Trout

science said:


> I don't understand what this means. You mean, rather than being enshrined by having a 7 point lead, have a number of points a work has to reach to be enshrined?


Yes, sorry for not being very clear. Having just a nomination list would cut out the unnecessary step of the voting list since the work should, in theory, have at least two supporters with no negative votes to hinder it. The idea is to have just a nomination that will incorporate the +2 and +1 vote, but each person can only vote for their work once. The work must then gather a certain number of points to be considered recommended which may vary with the number of people that give the work points. This is just one idea, however, and probably not the best one, but I think it could work.

Another really simple idea is to just allow everyone to nominate/second one work per turn. Once a work is seconded, it is automatically placed on the main list. There will be no points to worry about. If the pacing may be too quick, then maybe we can extend it to thirds, despite the majority of us deciding that seconding is the preferred method.


----------



## science

Ok, I wrote a lot of stuff about the way different ideas might work in practice, but the thing is, I'm frustrated now. I don't give *** what we decide, but this is what I care about: 

- it's simple enough not to get screwed up too often and to be fixed easily
- things get enshrined after a period of deliberation and a modicum of community support/endorsement (that was the original purpose of the mandatory negative vote) 
- people are happy enough with the process to continue participation 

I'm done trying to figure it out. You guys tell me how you want it, and that's how it will be.


----------



## Nereffid

science, I like your proposals, i.e.: (1) a list of nominated works awaiting seconding, (2) seconding uses up a +2 or a +1 and that corresponds to the seconded work's initial score, (3) one nominated work per person at a time, (4) possibly a limit on the size of the board. This does seem the most straightforward way of bringing in the changes we seem to favour.

Re concerns over voting for one's own nominations, has this been a problem in the past? My short experience here suggests the participants are sporting about the whole process, so I think particular rules about this might be unhelpful. Perhaps if the proposer's name remained attached to the work on the board? Another possibility is simply that when voting we might say a few words about why we're voting this particular way (and when nominating, why this work). But I don't think either of these is necessary to the smooth running of the project.


----------



## Mika

Nereffid said:


> science, I like your proposals, i.e.: (1) a list of nominated works awaiting seconding, (2) seconding uses up a +2 or a +1 and that corresponds to the seconded work's initial score, (3) one nominated work per person at a time, (4) possibly a limit on the size of the board. This does seem the most straightforward way of bringing in the changes we seem to favour.
> 
> Re concerns over voting for one's own nominations, has this been a problem in the past? My short experience here suggests the participants are sporting about the whole process, so I think particular rules about this might be unhelpful. Perhaps if the proposer's name remained attached to the work on the board? Another possibility is simply that when voting we might say a few words about why we're voting this particular way (and when nominating, why this work). But I don't think either of these is necessary to the smooth running of the project.


Let's move on with the rules 1-4 and reconsider this voting one's own work later.


----------



## pjang23

I also think your propositions sound reasonable.


----------



## Trout

I suppose in my attempt to simplify the rules, I engendered more confusion, so I apologize for that. However, I do not think this is anything to take so seriously and should therefore not frustrate anyone in the slightest.

Nevertheless, my issues with the rules still stand, but I suppose they do not need to be addressed if the majority is already satisfied with them. I still do not have a strong preference for which method we choose as any one of them will likely yield very similar results.


----------



## science

One of Trout's concerns is that nominating should be with a +1 or +2 vote; I'd conceived of nominating as a different thing than voting and so not considered that in my hypothetical model, but taking Trout's concern into account, a hypothetical board would look like this: 

Brahms: German Requiem - 2 - Aecio 
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1 - mika 
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - science 
Verdi: Aida - 2 - Trout 

Bach: Mass in B minor - 11 
Beethoven: Symphony #5 - 3
Stravinsky: Rite of Spring - 6
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 5 

In this way the nominating process becomes simply a way of ensuring that at least 2 people vote for a work. I suppose that addresses our original concerns, and the only distinction from the way that I'd proposed is that the act of nomination requires using a vote, which is a reasonable principle. 

I cannot think of a really good way to address the concern that, once a work is seconded, a participant can vote for it repeatedly, getting it enshrined semi-singlehandedly. I guess we'll just have to allow each other to do that occasionally, but we can make it an official "gentle-personly" principle of good citizenship that each participant ought to consider spreading her votes around among various works, including works nominated by other participants, so that enshrinements represent something like a communal agreement. 

Trout's other concern is that limiting ourselves to one nomination per person will lead to a kind of congestion which we would end up resolving by seconding works just to get them out of the way rather than as heartfelt recommendations. I guess would result in our having a very tiny board of works up for enshrinement. The converse is that if we allow un-seconded nominations to stay there forever it might get to be an unwieldy list. I wonder if we can compromise simply by agreeing to remove nominations that have not been seconded for a period of time - say, a week?

I think things are going to work out ok.


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Another really simple idea is to just allow everyone to nominate/second one work per turn. Once a work is seconded, it is automatically placed *on the main list.* There will be no points to worry about. If the pacing may be too quick, then maybe we can extend it to thirds, despite the majority of us deciding that seconding is the preferred method.


I might've misunderstood this line of your post. I now suspect that you meant that when a work is seconded it will be placed on the board for us to vote for it until it is enshrined; but originally I thought you meant it would be enshrined. So that enshrining a work would simply be a matter of one person nominating and another seconding it.

If I now understand you correctly, this is the method I'd proposed originally, except that I hadn't proposed limiting a participant to one "seconding" per turn.


----------



## ptr

Think You got a working solution there science!

/ptr


----------



## science

I'm rather tired of this discussion and I doubt that we're gonna make really great alterations at this point. We've just got to give it a whirl and see what happens and if we're collectively disappointed with the result we can make adjustments on the fly. Though we probably ought to give ourselves a few weeks to get used to the present system before we fiddle with it. 

And therefore I will - with apologies to anyone whose concerns have not been addressed - autocratically declare our discussion complete and start the new project in a moment.


----------



## science

ptr said:


> Think You got a working solution there science!
> 
> /ptr


Thank you.

Acting as an autocrat, it's nice to know that some soldiers have my back....


----------



## Nereffid

> And therefore I will - with apologies to anyone whose concerns have not been addressed - autocratically declare our discussion complete and start the new project in a moment.


As Counter-Autocrat-in-Chief, I grant you my permission.:devil:


----------



## science

One last thing. Rather than requiring retroactive seconding of works on the board, when I start the new thread I'll just regard all works already on the board as having been seconded. The new rules apply as of the first vote on that thread, rather than retroactively.


----------



## science

Boom, dudes. It's up an' runnin', like a newborn colt.

Our work here is done.


----------



## ptr

Thank You Science!

/ptr


----------

